# Spieletest - Far Cry 2: Far Cry 2: Auf nach Afrika - PC Games testet den Open-World-Shooter



## System (21. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,664302


----------



## zabbl (21. Oktober 2008)

Geil! Ubisoft hats wohl tatsächlich geschafft und einen klasse Shooter hingelegt! Freut mich... Dann wirds auch gleich gekauft...


----------



## Phoenix-CH (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte Far Cry 2 eh gekauft, egal, wie der Test ausgefallen wäre, ausser es hätte zu viele Bugs gegeben ... Aber so freue ich mich noch mehr auf den Release

*Aus Vorfreude Far Cry 1 zocken geh ^^*


----------



## DrProof (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja die wurden auch geliebt und hatten ihre Schwächen, aber haben dafür auch höhere Wertungen erhalten trotz dieser Schwächen...


----------



## testarossa70 (21. Oktober 2008)

System am 21.10.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




einfach nur geil bester shooter den ich bis jetzt gesehen hab 
crysis is dagegen gar nix


----------



## Freezeman (21. Oktober 2008)

Also von der spielbaren Version auf der GC war ich eher entäuscht, aber ich konnte auch nur rund 15min spielen. Nach dem Test hier bin ich nun aber wieder leicht interessiert


----------



## munsterbuster (21. Oktober 2008)

Zwei Dinge die das Spiel merklich herabziehen sind die genannten Probleme der KI und das Respawnen selbiger.

Wie kann eine KI heute noch nicht auf Leichen und Feuergefechtsgeräusche reagieren? Da wird lässig weiter die Patrouille fortgesetzt, ein Schwätzchen gehalten oder dumm rumgestanden. Von wegen Alarm schlagen oder die Umgebung erkundschaften.

Die Respawnpunkte, meistens eher kleine Areale im Dickicht, sind in größeren Lagern dämlich gewählt. Wenn dort eine Halle oder größeres Gebäude steht, ist der Spawnpunkt genau immer dort. Noch dümmer ist es, wenn es dort nur einen Ausgang gibt. Da braucht man nur zu warten und ballert diese genau dort weg.

Auch unpassend sind die Wildtiere. Man hätte diese agressiver machen können. Die rennen einfach nur weg.

Die Foren füllen sich gerade mit solchen Ärgerlichkeiten.


----------



## ING (21. Oktober 2008)

Robert Horn schrieb:
			
		

> An der frischen Luft wir der Dunia-Engine keinen Vorwurf machen.


 schön ihr gesagt haben, meister yoda


----------



## hogan1980 (21. Oktober 2008)

"Wie kann eine KI heute noch nicht auf Leichen und Feuergefechtsgeräusche reagieren? Da wird lässig weiter die Patrouille fortgesetzt, ein Schwätzchen gehalten oder dumm rumgestanden. Von wegen Alarm schlagen oder die Umgebung erkundschaften."

Genau das wird mir auch immer ein Rätsel bleiben, da es genau das ist, was für mich die Atmosphäre enorm kaputt macht.. Was ich aber auch ziemlich unterirdisch finde ,ist, dass beispielsweise in CoD4 Helikopter und Flugzeuge und die Geräuschkulisse an sich viel zu leise ist.


----------



## Lame89 (21. Oktober 2008)

89% ... Einfach absolut gerechtfertigt !!!!!! ein traum das game ( was ich gelesen hab )


----------



## shadovv (21. Oktober 2008)

Sind die PC-Gamesredakteure alle einer Sekte beigetreten, die ihren Mitgliedern das Korrekturlesen von Artikeln verbietet, oder liegt es momentan einfach im Trend willkürlich Schreibfehler zu verteilen?


----------



## Fyrex (21. Oktober 2008)

testarossa70 am 21.10.2008 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> einfach nur geil bester shooter den ich bis jetzt gesehen hab
> crysis is dagegen gar nix


Crysis ist genauso gut wie FC2, wenn nicht besser. Das kommt sicherlich auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an.   
Beide Shooter sind top, haben aber andere Szenarien und Spielideen.

Ich finde es gut das Crysis mit 94% Spitzenreiter der PCG Shooter-Kaufempfehlung bleibt.


----------



## bumi (21. Oktober 2008)

munsterbuster am 21.10.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> n dämlich gewählt. Wenn dort eine Halle oder größeres Gebäude steht, ist der Spawnpunkt genau immer dort. Noch dümmer ist es, wenn es dort nur einen Ausgang gibt. Da braucht man nur zu warten und ballert diese genau dort weg.
> 
> Auch unpassend sind die Wildtiere. Man hätte diese agressiver machen können. Die rennen einfach nur weg.


Das klingt ja als hättest du das Spiel bereits gespielt... stellt sich die Frage wie das möglich ist


----------



## Jojoselavi (21. Oktober 2008)

geiles Spiel, kack Kopierschutz. Wird leider nicht gekauft...


----------



## Plagossus (21. Oktober 2008)

> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky zeigt durch sein umfangreiches Fraktions-System, wie so etwas aussehen könnte, wäre es gut integriert.




lol, wie soll man das denn interpretieren? noch miserabler und schlechter durchdacht als in clear sky geht ja mal garnicht 
aber trotzdem klasse das endlich mal ein hoffungsträger der zweiten jahreshälfte hält was er verspricht


----------



## testarossa70 (21. Oktober 2008)

Fyrex am 21.10.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> testarossa70 am 21.10.2008 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




crysis ist zwar gut aber 94 % prozent ist nicht gerechtfertigt finde ich
da far cry 2 hat 89% und viel mehr atmosphäre usw....
aber hören wir auf jeder aht einen anderen geschmack


----------



## MCM90 (21. Oktober 2008)

Schade keine 90 hätte doch etwas mehr erwartet vom Shooter. Wollen wir nur hoffen, dass die Kaufversion paar Bugs weniger hat.


----------



## EvilMonkey (21. Oktober 2008)

Far Cry 2 ist nichts im Vergleich zu Crysis. Das Spiel taugt höchstens zum ausleihen in der Videothek.


----------



## MCM90 (21. Oktober 2008)

EvilMonkey am 21.10.2008 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel taugt höchstens zum ausleihen in der Videothek.



Was ja auch möglich ist bei diesem Kopierschutz...   

Crysis war ganz ok gewesen. Mir kommt es nicht auf die volle perfekte Grafik an, sondern ich möchte ein Spiel mit Atmosphäre und Spaß. Crysis war auch linear gewesen überhaupt nicht mein Fall...


----------



## Bensta (21. Oktober 2008)

EvilMonkey am 21.10.2008 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Far Cry 2 ist nichts im Vergleich zu Crysis. Das Spiel taugt höchstens zum ausleihen in der Videothek.



Ja denk ich auch man muss nicht alles kaufen


----------



## Plagossus (21. Oktober 2008)

EvilMonkey am 21.10.2008 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Far Cry 2 ist nichts im Vergleich zu Crysis. Das Spiel taugt höchstens zum ausleihen in der Videothek.




lol, na gut das du das so beschlossen hast 

allein bezogen auf die spielzeit dürfte farcry2 sein geld wert sein. wird trotz kopierschutz gekauft, wenn auch aus prinzip erst nach dem ersten patch. 
für 1.0 versionen fehlt mir einfach die frustresistenz........denn so wie es klingt bedarf es noch einiger arbeit an der KI.


----------



## GorrestFump (21. Oktober 2008)

Hab jetzt ca. 1,5 Stunden gespielt und bin eher enttäuscht als entzückt - irgendwie recht langweilig das ganze bisher... Hier hinfahren, da hinfahren, Text anhören, weiterfahren, zwischen durch ein paar Posten töten, Auto reparieren, weiterfahren, wieder text anhören. Recht eintönig bisher, bis jetzt ist jedoch auch die story noch kein Stück vorangekommen, ich schau mal wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## WursteBrei (21. Oktober 2008)

Boah, dieser stetige Crysis-Vergleich nervt so dermaßen! Crysis hatte zwar ne tolle Grafik, allerdings war die Story auf gut Deutsch gesagt für den Arsch. Ebenso die Spielzeit war recht kurz. Meine Meinung!
Ich freue mich auf FC2


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (21. Oktober 2008)

Ganz kurze Frage zum Kopierschutz: ist es nötig die DVD im Laufwerk zu haben nach der Installation? Bei Warhead soll das ja z.B. nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## MCM90 (21. Oktober 2008)

mein_kleiner_Tod am 21.10.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz kurze Frage zum Kopierschutz: ist es nötig die DVD im Laufwerk zu haben nach der Installation? Bei Warhead soll das ja z.B. nicht der Fall sein.



Richtig. Nach der Installation von Warhead wird keine DVD mehr zum spielen benötigt und dis wird auch bei Far Cry 2 der Fall sein.


----------



## ultio (21. Oktober 2008)

WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, dieser stetige Crysis-Vergleich nervt so dermaßen! Crysis hatte zwar ne tolle Grafik, allerdings war die Story auf gut Deutsch gesagt für den Arsch. Ebenso die Spielzeit war recht kurz. Meine Meinung!
> Ich freue mich auf FC2


Ja, Crysis war schon viel zu gut bewertet. Ich hoffe FC2 ist diesmal richtig bewertet. Ich freue mich schon echt drauf. Wird ja bei Steam morgen Nacht freigeschaltet .


----------



## GorrestFump (21. Oktober 2008)

mein_kleiner_Tod am 21.10.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz kurze Frage zum Kopierschutz: ist es nötig die DVD im Laufwerk zu haben nach der Installation? Bei Warhead soll das ja z.B. nicht der Fall sein.



Ja, man muss die DVD im Laufwerk haben, wenn ich sie rausnehme wird danach verlangt beim Start von FC2. Dachte eigentlich dass müsste aufgrund der Aktivierung nicht mehr sein?

Nervt besonders beim nutzen des Benchmarkprogramms, weil man bei jedem run die DVD-Überprüfung wieder abwarten muss.


----------



## Skoo (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde ja kurios, das die Lamestar ihren Test nicht online stellen darf wegen Ubisoft .


----------



## MCM90 (21. Oktober 2008)

GorrestFump am 21.10.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, man muss die DVD im Laufwerk haben, wenn ich sie rausnehme wird danach verlangt beim Start von FC2. Dachte eigentlich dass müsste aufgrund der Aktivierung nicht mehr sein?
> 
> Nervt besonders beim nutzen des Benchmarkprogramms, weil man bei jedem run die DVD-Überprüfung wieder abwarten muss.



Achso? Es hieße doch man braucht keine DVD mehr einlegen? Das wird ja immer besser!


----------



## Plagossus (21. Oktober 2008)

mein_kleiner_Tod am 21.10.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nervt besonders beim nutzen des Benchmarkprogramms, weil man bei jedem run die DVD-Überprüfung wieder abwarten muss.




lol, und wieder heisst es 1:0 für gecrackte raubkopien


----------



## Ghengs (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte mal die Frage ob man die im Editor erstellten Karten nur im MP spielen kann oder man da auch KI- Gegner einfügen un die im SP spielen kann?


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2008)

Hat die PC Games eigentlich einen Exklusivtest? Weil die Konkurrenz schreibt, dass sie heute auch gerne einen Test veröffentlicht hätten, es aber laut Publisher erst am Veröffentlichungstag dürfen.


----------



## GorrestFump (21. Oktober 2008)

Ghengs am 21.10.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal die Frage ob man die im Editor erstellten Karten nur im MP spielen kann oder man da auch KI- Gegner einfügen un die im SP spielen kann?



Nein, das geht nicht. Der Editor ist im Vergleich zu dem von Crysis stark beschränkt. 
Man bastelt Multiplayer-Maps mit relativ einfachen mitteln und kann weder Bots/KI noch Waffen einfügen (zumindest hab ich die Funktion noch nicht gefunden).


----------



## KONNAITN (21. Oktober 2008)

WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, dieser stetige Crysis-Vergleich nervt so dermaßen!


Natürlich kann man es übertreiben, aber im Far Cry 2 Test sollte der Vergleich mit Crysis wohl erlaubt sein.


> Crysis hatte zwar ne tolle Grafik, allerdings war die Story auf gut Deutsch gesagt für den Arsch.


Klingt für mich als wäre das bei FC 2 nicht viel anders.


----------



## stawacz79 (21. Oktober 2008)

KONNAITN am 21.10.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hauptsache es kommen nich irgendwann wieder aliens dann bin ich schon zufrieden....die haben crysis voll versaut.....


----------



## WursteBrei (21. Oktober 2008)

KONNAITN am 21.10.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vom Plot her klingt die FC-Story für mich interessanter. Wie die Umsetzung gelungen ist, werden wir dann ja alle spätestens am WE sehen


----------



## Lion2k7 (21. Oktober 2008)

Far Cry 2 hat doch nix mit Crysis gemeinsam ^^
Werd mir das Spiel demnächst mal für die PS3 besorgen, auf meinem Rechner wirds eh ned so gut laufen.


----------



## cryfar (21. Oktober 2008)

hätte zwar mind. 90 prozent erwartet ... aba 89 % sind eigentlich auch der Hammer!!
ich hät* mir des spiel auch mit 70 %  gekauft, weil ich mich einfach auf das afrika setting freue.. und ich denke , dass mir in diesem punkt viele zustimmen werde..!


----------



## sow42195 (21. Oktober 2008)

so in etwa hab ich die bewertung auch erwartet, wird also gleich am donnerstag gekauft.

ich kann mich erinnern, noch vor ein paar wochen gelesen zu haben, dass 2gb ram noch lange zeit für games ausreichen werden.
mit clear sky und nun auch far cry 2 sind wir also doch relativ schnell bei 4gb angelangt...gut dass ich für clear sky schon aufgerüstet hab mal schauen, ob ich meinen e6400 nun noch dazu bewegen kann mit 3,2ghz zu rechnen...


----------



## GorrestFump (21. Oktober 2008)

Lion2k7 am 21.10.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Far Cry 2 hat doch nix mit Crysis gemeinsam ^^



In der Tat nicht, bei Far Cry 2 ist man freier in seinen Entscheidungen wo man hingeht und welche Mission man grad erledigen will. Man kauft seine Waffen und Upgrades (auch für Waffenfähigkeiten usw.) Ich würd's vielmehr mit STALKER als mit Crysis vergleichen.


----------



## Jojoselavi (21. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 21.10.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 21.10.2008 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aliens wirst du in Far Cry 2 wohl vergeblich suchen


----------



## WursteBrei (21. Oktober 2008)

Jojoselavi am 21.10.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 21.10.2008 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito x 2


----------



## Oeggbert (21. Oktober 2008)

ich finde trotzdem, dass die Wertung Crysis' im Vergleich zu Far Cry etwas zu hoch ist. 90-92% hätten meiner Meinung nach auch gereicht - ganz abgesehen von CW^^
MFG


----------



## DonSamueli (21. Oktober 2008)

Hähä morgen kommts dann test ichs selbst^^


----------



## Macko93 (21. Oktober 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach is die Wertung absolut fair. Far Cry 2 ist ein wirklich "sehr gutes" Spiel, aber es hat auch (wenige) Schwächen wie zum Beispiel KI-Aussetzer, eintönige Nebenquests usw. und die dämpfen nunmal den Spielspaß.Trotzdem in jedem Fall ein "must-have" Titel!! 
MfG


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (21. Oktober 2008)

GorrestFump am 21.10.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> mein_kleiner_Tod am 21.10.2008 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann hol ich mir erst mal Warhead und wart einen "fix" ab bevor ich Far Cry kaufe. danke


----------



## sebi90 (21. Oktober 2008)

Holla! Das vista-nutzer gleich 4 gb brauchen ist schon heftig, zumal man ja dann die 64bit version für volle nutzung benötigt.


----------



## wollen (21. Oktober 2008)

In dem neuen Far Cry PDF Vorschaudokument war doch die Rede von min. 50 Stunden Spielzeit, wurde mehrmals mit geprahlt wieso sind hier nur 25 angegeben kann irgendwie nich stimmen ^^.


----------



## MCM90 (21. Oktober 2008)

sebi90 am 21.10.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Holla! Das vista-nutzer gleich 4 gb brauchen ist schon heftig, zumal man ja dann die 64bit version für volle nutzung benötigt.



Wieder ein Grund, dass ich bei XP geblieben bin.   

Aber ehrlich gesagt ne Schweinerei für Vistanutzer.



			
				wollen am 21.10.2008 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem neuen Far Cry PDF Vorschaudokument war doch die Rede von min. 50 Stunden Spielzeit, wurde mehrmals mit geprahlt wieso sind hier nur 25 angegeben kann irgendwie nich stimmen ^^.



Ich glaube nen 50 Std. Test war dann doch zeitlich nicht möglich. xD


----------



## stawacz79 (21. Oktober 2008)

MCM90 am 21.10.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> sebi90 am 21.10.2008 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das würd mich jetzt aber auch interessieren,,wie langs jetzt eigendlich is..


----------



## MCM90 (21. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 21.10.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> MCM90 am 21.10.2008 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schätze dass es 30-40 Stunden sind. Es heißt zwar 50 Stunden, aber in dieser Zeit sind Wiederholungen von Mission auch enthalten und man müsste jede Kleinigkeit spielen. Da die Missionen eher eintönig seien sollen wird man bestimmte Mission bestimmt nicht spielen. Deswegen 30-40 Stunden.


----------



## WursteBrei (21. Oktober 2008)

Was mich jetzt aber echt mal interessieren würde: Ich habs mir letzte Woche Montag bei Amazon vorbestellt. Kann ichs dann auch schon morgen, also Mittwoch, zocken oder erst am Release-Tag, also Donnerstag?


----------



## stawacz79 (21. Oktober 2008)

WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich jetzt aber echt mal interessieren würde: Ich habs mir letzte Woche Montag bei Amazon vorbestellt. Kann ichs dann auch schon morgen, also Mittwoch, zocken oder erst am Release-Tag, also Donnerstag?



also heute sogar schon,,,,,,hab vorhin gehört das in den usa heute release war
und ein paar hier habens auch schon


----------



## MCM90 (21. Oktober 2008)

WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich jetzt aber echt mal interessieren würde: Ich habs mir letzte Woche Montag bei Amazon vorbestellt. Kann ichs dann auch schon morgen, also Mittwoch, zocken oder erst am Release-Tag, also Donnerstag?



Wenn du es schon morgen bekommst dann auch morgen, da die Server zum aktivieren schon offen sind, da das Spiel heute schon in den USA rausgekommen ist.


----------



## WursteBrei (21. Oktober 2008)

MCM90 am 21.10.2008 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, meine Frage war wohl missverständlich formuliert. Ich wollte nur herausfinden, ob Amazon mir das Ding schon am Mittwoch nach Hause schickt ^^


----------



## stawacz79 (21. Oktober 2008)

WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> MCM90 am 21.10.2008 20:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kann gut sein,,da einige wie gesagt ihr exemplar schon haben


----------



## WursteBrei (21. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 21.10.2008 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von Amazon? Warum ich dann nicht?


----------



## markenprodukt (21. Oktober 2008)

> Wir haben den inoffiziellen Nachfolger des knapp fünf Jahre alten Crytek-Originals getestet



Wahnsinn, wie "schnell" die Zeit vergangen ist, kann mich irgendwie noch richtig daran erinnern wie ich Far Cry zum ersten mal gestartet habe *innostalgieschwelg*

Guter Test, freue mich schon auf das Spiel, denn mir kommt vor bis auf warhead gab's in letzer Zeit keine guten Ego Shooter.


----------



## MCM90 (21. Oktober 2008)

WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 21.10.2008 20:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jup Amazon liefert eigentlich nie vorher aus. Habe es dort auch bestellt.


----------



## WursteBrei (21. Oktober 2008)

MCM90 am 21.10.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 20:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ne Pissekacke ey! Noch 48 Stunden...


----------



## MCM90 (21. Oktober 2008)

WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> So ne Pissekacke ey! Noch 48 Stunden...



Hehe jo sind bei mir etwas weniger wird direkt zu meiner Firma geliefert.  

Aber mal schauen wie es wird. Bin noch etwas skeptisch. Auch wegen dem Test hier...

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Verkaufsversion diese KI-Fehler nicht mehr enthält...


----------



## WursteBrei (21. Oktober 2008)

MCM90 am 21.10.2008 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> WursteBrei am 21.10.2008 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ Wollt Donnerstag auch extra eher Feierabend machen...


----------



## GorrestFump (21. Oktober 2008)

MCM90 am 21.10.2008 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Verkaufsversion diese KI-Fehler nicht mehr enthält...



Muss ich dich enttäuschen - die Gegner fahren wie besoffen und sie bemerken zwar Handgranaten, machen aber keine Anstalten sich davon wegzubewegen...

Und diese Konvoi-Missionen....
Ein Lastwagen fährt mit in der Wüste, mitten im Sand ständig im Kreis und wartet darauf zerstört zu werden. Sehr glaubwürdig - wie wär's denn mit nem Scrip o.ä.?
Dazu sind diese vom Auftraggeber relativ weit entfernt und die Fahrzeuge sehr langsam - weite, Wege mit kaum Abwechslung - lieber Bus fahren.


----------



## MCM90 (21. Oktober 2008)

GorrestFump am 21.10.2008 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> MCM90 am 21.10.2008 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach sch***e...  

Dann wollen wir mal nur hoffen, dass Ubisoft schnell nen Patch nachlegt!   :-o


----------



## stawacz79 (21. Oktober 2008)

GorrestFump am 21.10.2008 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> MCM90 am 21.10.2008 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na supi das hört sich ja prickelnd an.....hab grad erst so n bug game zurück gebracht,hoffentlich is das nich allzu nervig


----------



## toterkenny (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Welt 

Bin großer Fan des ersten Teils und habe eigens dafür damals meinen Rechner aufgerüstet. Nun steht FC 2 ins Haus und die Prozedur geht von vorne los.

In den Jahren dazwischen wurde nur die CPU gewechselt und die Grafikkarte gegen eine schlechtere aus meinem Fundus getauscht, weil die alte (bessere) ins Gras gebissen hat.

Hier nun mein aktuelles Lam0rsystem :

Asrock Dual Sata 2 (S.939)
Opteron 170
GeForce 6600 128MB (PCIe)
1GB DDR 3200 (TwinMos)
Windows XP (32 Bit)

Habe mir nun gedacht den RAM zu verdoppeln, die gleichen Module sind sogar noch zu bekommen (Oh Wunder!) und die Grafikkarte entsprechend aufzurüsten. 
Nur welches Modell?
Hab ein wenig bei alternate gestöbert und dachte mir, dass eine 9800 GT mit 512MB für bummelig 150€ wohl das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis für meinem System bieten würde.

CPU und Mainboard möchte ich nach Möglichkeit (noch) nicht wechseln, frühestens in einem Jahr. Weil ich den Rechner über die Jahre hinweg kaum bis gar nicht mehr zum Spielen nutze, brauche ich also kein Highend. Möchte nur Farcry spielen, mehr nicht.

Kann man meinen Vorschlag so stehen lassen oder fällt euch etwas besseres ein?

Als Alternative hätte ich noch eine Xbox 360, aber ich würds halt schon lieber auf dem Rechner spielen.

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (21. Oktober 2008)

toterkenny am 21.10.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Welt
> 
> Bin großer Fan des ersten Teils und habe eigens dafür damals meinen Rechner aufgerüstet. Nun steht FC 2 ins Haus und die Prozedur geht von vorne los.
> 
> ...



Mit deinem derzeitigen System hast du in FC 2 wohl keine Chance, in 1280 x 1024 und selbst niedrigen Details ruckelfrei zu spielen. Mit den angedachten Änderungen dürftest du es aber auf mittlere Details schaffen; die 9800 GT ist fast eine 8800 GT, was sogar für hohe Details (mit geringem AA/AF) reichen könnte. Problem ist aber die heutzutage nicht mehr zeitgemäße CPU. Der Opteron 170 entspricht einem Athlon X 2 4800 oder 5200, der bereits gg. einen Core 2 Duo 6550 einbricht.


----------



## Burtchen (21. Oktober 2008)

Shadow_Man am 21.10.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat die PC Games eigentlich einen Exklusivtest? Weil die Konkurrenz schreibt, dass sie heute auch gerne einen Test veröffentlicht hätten, es aber laut Publisher erst am Veröffentlichungstag dürfen.


Eigentlich nicht. Ich war selber ganz überrascht, dass die Münchner Kollegen ihren Test nicht online stellen (laut eigener Aussage (an der ich wenig Grund zu zweifeln habe): dürfen). Der Test dürfte in den Print-Ausgaben aller Magazine enthalten sein.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (21. Oktober 2008)

ING am 21.10.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Robert Horn schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 !!!

Dachte bei den ersten zwei Seiten, der Artikel sei von meinem Lieblingsredakteure, da sehr schön und fehlerfrei geschrieben, aber dann..  Ich wollte schon schriftlich am Öhrchen ziehen, doch dann sah ich widererwartend einen anderen Namen und war erleichtert 

Far Cry 2 werde ich mir jedenfalls vorerst nicht kaufen, später für einen günstigeren Preis evtl. da es stark nach Konsole stin riecht.. hoffe nur es wird nicht indiziert und somit von den Regalen verschwinden, bis ich mich evtl. entscheide es doch noch zu kaufen, sonst muss ich es mir wieder aus dem Ö-Land liefern lassen (habe keine Lust im Laden den weglaufenden 'Verkäufern' - viel eher Maratonläufern - hinterher zu rennen, um nach indizierten Spielen zu fragen oder wie es auch immer funktioniert.. habe es nie gemacht, werde ich auch nie! zahle ich halt Porto  Politiker halt, selber im Geld schwimmen, aber dem einfachen Bürger Felsbrocken vor die Füße schmeissen - so, Klammer zu.)

Edit: und wehe jemand kommt mit "ja, aber die Politiker haben mit Indizieren, FSK, BPjM etc. nix zutun, bla"  ..ohne Druck von diesen Eierköpfen gäbe es keine BPjM, sondern was noch 'härteres', da haben sich halt die Medienfuzis (schuligung Redis  ) für eine Selbstkontrolle geeinigt, trotzdem: Politiker, unnütze Gesetze, etc. pp. ..statt: durchdachtere Gesetze und VOR ALLEM: Maßnahmen zur Einhaltung dieser 'Jugendschutzgesetze', ach naja ich bin zockn....


----------



## agvoter (21. Oktober 2008)

Also ich wollte mal fragen ob das Spiel auch auf meinem PC läuft, ich hab davon nicht so viel Ahnung:

Mein PC: Asus M3A AAM2+A A770
                 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core 2, 4 Ghz 
                 2 GB RAM
                 GeForce 8600GT, 512 MB
                 Windows Vista (32 Bit)

Wenns nicht klappen würde, wär das echt mal ****** 4 GB RAM für Vista ist nicht auf dem Stand der Zeit...wahrscheinlich benötigt Crysis 3 ca. 8 GB RAM...für XP


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (21. Oktober 2008)

agvoter am 21.10.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wollte mal fragen ob das Spiel auch auf meinem PC läuft, ich hab davon nicht so viel Ahnung:
> 
> Mein PC: Asus M3A AAM2+A A770
> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core 2, 4 Ghz
> ...



2 GB ist definitiv zu wenig! Vista brauch allein 1,5 GB (hast du die Verpackung nicht gelesen?) wenn du noch andere Hintergrundprogramme wie MSN-Messenger, Skype, Ventrilo, äääh TeamSpeak oder sonstwas laufen hast: vergiss es oder viel Spaß bei der Diashow 

Bei den RAM-Preisen sind 4 GB heutzutage doch nun wirklich kein Prob  zumindest DDR2 ...so, nun aber.


----------



## GorrestFump (21. Oktober 2008)

Cr4zYd0nG am 21.10.2008 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 21.10.2008 22:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toterkenny (21. Oktober 2008)

wertungsfanatiker am 21.10.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit deinem derzeitigen System hast du in FC 2 wohl keine Chance, in 1280 x 1024 und selbst niedrigen Details ruckelfrei zu spielen. Mit den angedachten Änderungen dürftest du es aber auf mittlere Details schaffen; die 9800 GT ist fast eine 8800 GT, was sogar für hohe Details (mit geringem AA/AF) reichen könnte. Problem ist aber die heutzutage nicht mehr zeitgemäße CPU. Der Opteron 170 entspricht einem Athlon X 2 4800 oder 5200, der bereits gg. einen Core 2 Duo 6550 einbricht.



Vielen Dank!
Dann lag ich anscheinend mit meiner Idee gar nicht so arg daneben.

Die angepeilte Auflösung lag tatsächlich bei 1280x1024, mehr macht meine 17" Röhre auch nicht mit. Sollte es nicht wie geplant laufen, kann ich mich auch mit 1024x768 gut anfreunden.
Auf AA/AF habe ich bisher nie viel Wert gelegt.  Ehe man das bei einem aktuellen Spiel richtig nutzen kann, darf man meist sowieso noch zwei Grafikkartengenerationen(Mid-Range) abwarten. Das war in der Vergangenheit stets so und wird wohl auch zukünftig so bleiben. Der Flaschenhals schlechthin...

Kostengünstiger käme mich natürlich die Xbox 360 Version. Werde noch ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen müssen. Vergleichstests dürften ja in den nächsten Tagen online sein; macht die Entscheidung vielleicht leichter.


----------



## Jojoselavi (21. Oktober 2008)

toterkenny am 21.10.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Asrock Dual Sata 2 (S.939)
> Opteron 170
> GeForce 6600 128MB (PCIe)
> 1GB DDR 3200 (TwinMos)
> Windows XP (32 Bit)


hab das gleiche System, bis auf den RAM und die Graka (hab 2GB und ne 8800 GTS). Ich denke mal, an den zwei Punkten hapert es bei deinem System.


----------



## Medeiros (21. Oktober 2008)

Far Cry 2: Siehe dich als gekauft an!


----------



## Cosmo (21. Oktober 2008)

Also das mit den langweiligen Nebenmissionen ist ja mal mehr als zum    Hat den Ubisoft aus den Fehlern von Assasins Creed gar nix gelernt? Die sollen mal weniger in Grafik machen und wieder mehr in Gameplay    

Naja wird FC2 halt gekauft wenns unter 30€ fällt, diese Woche kommen noch so einige Perlen die ihr Geld hoffentlich mehr wert sein werden!


----------



## NixBlick (22. Oktober 2008)

Ghengs am 21.10.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal die Frage ob man die im Editor erstellten Karten nur im MP spielen kann oder man da auch KI- Gegner einfügen un die im SP spielen kann?


MP only. Komplettes SDK soll bei einem Addon o.ä. kommen


----------



## spike00 (22. Oktober 2008)

mmh ich hab mal ne entscheidende frage wie siehts aus wen man in der savanna nen brannd legt da müsste ja ein riesen flächenbrannd entstehen ich frage mich wie man das verhindert?
dreht sich dann uhrplötzlich der wind oder das feuer eerlischt dann einfach?

das wird sicher ziemlich billig gelöst

und kann man hütten anzünden?
bzw. lassen sich alle hütten zerstören mit mg und so die bestehen ja nur aus holz


----------



## Kamrum (22. Oktober 2008)

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin wegen meiner CPU frage ich hier nochmal nach:

Reicht mein System für FAR CRY 2 @ 1280*1024 ohne AA und ohne AF auf HIGH -(evtl sogar VERY HIGH ?!?) ?

Crysis Warhead kann ich auf Mittel-High zocken  

Mein System :

AMD ATHLON x2 4200+
OCZ 2048 (DDR 400)
MSI NX 8800 GT OC @  GTS (G92)
Creative X-FI Xtreme Music


----------



## Soulja110 (22. Oktober 2008)

Kamrum am 22.10.2008 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mir nicht sicher bin wegen meiner CPU frage ich hier nochmal nach:
> 
> Reicht mein System für FAR CRY 2 @ 1280*1024 ohne AA und ohne AF auf HIGH -(evtl sogar VERY HIGH ?!?) ?
> 
> ...



Maximal High, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## oceano (22. Oktober 2008)

Kamrum am 22.10.2008 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mir nicht sicher bin wegen meiner CPU frage ich hier nochmal nach:
> 
> Reicht mein System für FAR CRY 2 @ 1280*1024 ohne AA und ohne AF auf HIGH -(evtl sogar VERY HIGH ?!?) ?
> 
> ...




Falls du es erübrigen kannst: für ~70 Euro gibts den X2 6000+ EE Kühler inklu. 
Ich find das ein gutes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis, und solange die nächsten Spiele nicht alle auf Quad-Core optimiert werden dann solltest du damit auch noch ne ganze zeitlang auskommen.


----------



## coony (22. Oktober 2008)

GorrestFump am 21.10.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt ca. 1,5 Stunden gespielt und bin eher enttäuscht als entzückt - irgendwie recht langweilig das ganze bisher... Hier hinfahren, da hinfahren, Text anhören, weiterfahren, zwischen durch ein paar Posten töten, Auto reparieren, weiterfahren, wieder text anhören. Recht eintönig bisher, bis jetzt ist jedoch auch die story noch kein Stück vorangekommen, ich schau mal wie es sich entwickelt.



und das ist genau der grund warum mich das spiel schon von vornherhein nicht angesprochen hat. söldner ballert sich in schwarzafrika durch afrikanische dörfer - lässt mich total kalt - gabs schon x mal vorher. da kann auch die grafik und das drumherum nichts ändern.
da gefällt mir crysis mit seinem scifi setting besser.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (22. Oktober 2008)

werds mit aufgrund des Kopierschutzes wie schon bei Mass Effect erst holen wenns als Budget Titel zu haben ist. Bis dahinn ist es gepatcht, mein System aktuell und günstig!


----------



## RobertHorn (22. Oktober 2008)

spike00 am 22.10.2008 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> mmh ich hab mal ne entscheidende frage wie siehts aus wen man in der savanna nen brannd legt da müsste ja ein riesen flächenbrannd entstehen ich frage mich wie man das verhindert?
> dreht sich dann uhrplötzlich der wind oder das feuer eerlischt dann einfach?
> 
> das wird sicher ziemlich billig gelöst
> ...



Wenn du die Savanne anfackelst, entsteht auch ein riesiger Brand 
Das kann schon, je nach Wind, gehörige Ausmaße annehmen. Irgendwann erlischt das Feuer dann.


----------



## Kamrum (22. Oktober 2008)

oceano am 22.10.2008 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Kamrum am 22.10.2008 08:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da gibt es nur ein problem , habe sockel 939 ^^ und da gibt es bei alternate zum beispiel gar keine mehr 

Aber wird es denn nun einnigermaßen laufen ?


----------



## GorrestFump (22. Oktober 2008)

@Robert Horn
Wie hat dich das Spiel motiviert weiter- bzw. durchzuspielen?

Entweder ich mach was falsch bei der Missions-Auswahl oder die Missionen (inkl. den Wegen bis zum Missionsziel, auch wenn man Bus nimmt) sind halt tatsächlich total langweilig und ohne irgendwelche Highlights.

Die Landschaft ist auf den ersten Blick sehr sehr hübsch, aber nicht sonderlich abwechslungsreich (liegt halt an Afrika), selbstständiges Erkunden fällt flach (gibt ausser den Steinchen und hin und wieder Munition/Waffen kaum was Interessantes zu entdecken).
Keine Zwischensequenzen o.ä., welche Spannung und Interesse dem Setting/Spiel gegenüber steigern würden (bisher nur langweilige Dialoge).

*von A nach B fahren
*Lager ausräuchern
*Konvois aufhalten
*Zielobjekte ausschalten

Und ich hab das Gefühl schon alles mögliche mehrmals gesehen zu haben, bisher ist es für mich grad kein Spiel, das der doch recht hohen abgegebenen Wertung ansatzweise entspricht, vor allem wenn's so weitergeht.
Da muss doch wohl noch "was kommen" ?

Mich erinnert's grad an ein GTA (mit unausgearbeiteten Stalker-Ansatzen) in Afrika mit weniger Action/Spaß zwischen und in den Mission, mit weniger Story und noch viel weniger zu entdecken.


----------



## stawacz79 (22. Oktober 2008)

GorrestFump am 22.10.2008 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> @Robert Horn
> Wie hat dich das Spiel motiviert weiter- bzw. durchzuspielen?
> 
> Entweder ich mach was falsch bei der Missions-Auswahl oder die Missionen (inkl. den Wegen bis zum Missionsziel, auch wenn man Bus nimmt) sind halt tatsächlich total langweilig und ohne irgendwelche Highlights.
> ...




oh mann das hört sich ja nich so prickelnd an,,,und ich war so heiß drauf.............


----------



## Spcial (22. Oktober 2008)

Kamrum am 22.10.2008 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 22.10.2008 09:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JA, wird es. Im Test stand doch auch, dass die Anforderungen ein bischen geringer als wie bei Crysis sind. Wenn Crysis läuft, wird Far Cry 2 auch laufen.

Du kannst deine CPU doch übertakten. Hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch einen S939 AMD 3800+ X2 und der lief übertaktet mit 2800Mhz.


----------



## Jojoselavi (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich denk mal, man kann fast als Faustregel sagen: Wenn Crysis auf mittleren Details läuft, haut das bei Far Cry 2 auf hohen Details hin- das wurde ja in den Benches der PCGH deutlich. Sauber, denn Crysis läuft bei mir in hohen Details recht anständig


----------



## Kamrum (22. Oktober 2008)

Spcial am 22.10.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Kamrum am 22.10.2008 10:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh k vielen dank 
Aber mit übertakten hab ich keine erfahrung ^^ mal schauen evtl bald mal neuen kühler kaufen und nen profi ranlassen


----------



## boomshak-a-lackA (22. Oktober 2008)

MCM90 am 21.10.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> sebi90 am 21.10.2008 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Thema RAM Verbrauch
FarCry2 wird wohl zwischen 1.2GiB und 1.7GiB RAM (je nach Detailgrad) verbrauchen völlig egal welches Betriebssystem.

*XP32 *verbraucht bei mir im Idle 500-700MiB (bei andern usern sollte sich das aber bei 400MiB einpendeln).   

*XP64 *verbaucht bei mir im Idle 600-800MiB. Also allein der 64 Bit modus verbaucht schon mehr RAM, und wenn man sich den Taskmanager anschaut versteht man auch gleich warum, weil viele Programme (zB: Fraps, Xfire) nicht nur einmal wie in XP32 sondern gleich 2 oder 3 mal vorhanden sind. (normales Program + 64 erweiterung).   

*Vista32 *verbrauchte bei mir (habs nicht mehr) 800-1000MiB, weil das halt von haus aus mehr RAM braucht, um Zitat M$ schneller zu laufen.   

*Vista64 *verbraucht bei mir 1100-1300MiB, jetzt wird sich der eine oder andere fragen warum braucht die 64 Vista im vergleich zur 64 XP version zu den jeweilen 32 Bittern bezogen soviel mehr an RAM: Weil die neueren Funktionen die Vista mitbringt selber auch gleich 2 bis 3 mal vorhanden sind.    

PS: Da Farcry2 in Vista in DX10 einen noch höheren Grafikmodus besitzt wird es in diesem noch mehr RAM brauchen.   
PPS: Ich besitze FarCry2 noch nicht und von daher ist der Spieleramverbrauch eine reine Schätzung.   

Zum Thema Spielzeit:
Ich bin in Stalker ClearSky auch 5 mal im kreis gerannt weil ich Zeug verkauft / (Langweilige) Nebenmissionen gemacht hab und bin auf 39 Stunden gekommen, alles nur eine Sache der Spielweise!


----------



## moskitoo (22. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schöner Test!

Einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich dann doch:

Wäre es möglich in zukünftigen Tests etwas mehr auf den verwendeten Kopierschutz einzugehen?
Vielleicht in einen kleinen Kästchen, indem der Leser erfährt welcher Kopierschutz verwendet wurde, und dessen Feinheiten ein wenig erläutert.
 z.B:
-Nur online aktivierbar
-4 Installationen zulässig
- bei Hardware tausch muss es erneut aktiviert werden
- Patch zum Aufheben des Kopierschutzes geplant (wenn die Aktivierungsserver abgeschaltet werden)

Denn wenn ich einige Kommentare lese, scheint es mir als wäre ich nicht der einzige der darauf Wert legt.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (22. Oktober 2008)

moskitoo am 22.10.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöner Test!
> 
> Einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich dann doch:
> 
> ...



Ab der kommenden Ausgabe, also der, die ab Samstag bei den Abonnenten ist, gehen wir im Heft stärker auf den Kopierschutz ein und sagen zu jedem Spiel, welcher Kopierschutz verwendet wird.


----------



## Jojoselavi (22. Oktober 2008)

SebTh am 22.10.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> moskitoo am 22.10.2008 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hoffe ja mal stark, dass ihr diesen DRM-Mist nicht unterstützt, das würde auf jeden Fall nicht der Meinung der meisten Spieler entsprechen...


----------



## scalelll (22. Oktober 2008)

Interessant:

http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1521068375/m/7631055696


----------



## scalelll (22. Oktober 2008)

Jojoselavi am 22.10.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 22.10.2008 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das wäre dringend notwenig, wenn man mal den ANTI DRM Thread in den offi. Far Cry 2 Foren englisch und deutsch vergleicht, siehts so aus als würden wir Pisa alle Ehre machen   

Es gibt schon wirklich Trantüten, da fragt man sich manchmal schon wie der mensch so weit kommen konnte....bis mir wieder einfällt das das ja die Minderheit ist, dann gehts wieder


----------



## moskitoo (22. Oktober 2008)

SebTh am 22.10.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab der kommenden Ausgabe, also der, die ab Samstag bei den Abonnenten ist, gehen wir im Heft stärker auf den Kopierschutz ein und sagen zu jedem Spiel, welcher Kopierschutz verwendet wird.




Das freut mich


----------



## RobertHorn (22. Oktober 2008)

GorrestFump am 22.10.2008 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> @Robert Horn
> Wie hat dich das Spiel motiviert weiter- bzw. durchzuspielen?
> 
> Entweder ich mach was falsch bei der Missions-Auswahl oder die Missionen (inkl. den Wegen bis zum Missionsziel, auch wenn man Bus nimmt) sind halt tatsächlich total langweilig und ohne irgendwelche Highlights.
> ...




Es gibt eine "Downtime", sehr richtig. Also einen Abschnitt, in dem man Nebenaufträge erfüllt und irgendwie ... wartet, dass etwas passiert. Was mich motiviert hat, weiterzuspielen, waren die Story-Missionen. Bei etwa 40% geschafftem Spiel (sieht man an den Speicherständen) dreht Far Cry 2 storytechnisch gewaltig auf. Bis dahin hängt man ein wenig in der Luft, weiß nicht genau, was man warum wie machen soll. Aber nach der Story-Wendung hatte ich reichlich Spaß, auch wenn es eben wieder diese Downtime-Abschnitte gab. Aber irgendwie hatte ich danach mehr Motivation, zu tun was ich tun musste.

Klingt verwirrend?


----------



## Plasma81 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe FC2 heute angespielt und kann nur sagen dass es wirklich Spass macht. Der Test rechner im Laden meines Bekannten war ein 3800+ mit 2GB RAM und einer 1950pro. Auf 1024x768 alles auf hoch gestellt, absolut flüsig. Stocken tut es erst wenn die halbe Savanne brennt oder sich 20 Gegner ein feuergefecht bieten. Also auch mit so einer Hardware durchaus spielbar. Netter Nebeneffekt der immer wieder auf Konsolengames zu sehen ist, ist dass durch das ganze Bluring und HDR eigentlich kein FSAA mehr nötig ist weil die Stufen einfach Unscharf überblendet werden. Bei einem Normalen Sitzabstand zum Monitor (ich sitze ca 90 cm davoin weg) sieht man fast keine Treppen mehr.


----------



## Phenicks (22. Oktober 2008)

irgwie in allen belangen schlechter als crysis, womit es sich nunma messen muss. es fühlt sich irgwie zu künstlich an, wie ein konsolenspiel.


----------



## oceano (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Robert Horn: 

Ist das richtig, dass das Spiel kein 5.1 Sound hat? Oder liegt der Fehler eventuell bei mir?


----------



## Plasma81 (22. Oktober 2008)

Wieso schlechter als Crysis? Allein die niedrigen Anforderungen gegenüber erstgenanntem macht FC2 schon wesentlich attraktiver für sicherlich fast jeden. Dann muss man sagen das Crysis ja mal garkeine Story hat und sich auch NUR wie jeder andere Shooter spielt. Allein Das Afrika Setting ist mal schöner wie ewig Inselflair. Auch die effekte und die Grafik von FC2 sind wirklich sehr schön anzusehen. Jedoch sehen unter DX10 die Shatten wesentlich feiner aus wie unter DX9 denn damit sind die Schatten absolut pixelig.


----------



## stawacz79 (22. Oktober 2008)

Plasma81 am 22.10.2008 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso schlechter als Crysis? Allein die niedrigen Anforderungen gegenüber erstgenanntem macht FC2 schon wesentlich attraktiver für sicherlich fast jeden. Dann muss man sagen das Crysis ja mal garkeine Story hat und sich auch NUR wie jeder andere Shooter spielt. Allein Das Afrika Setting ist mal schöner wie ewig Inselflair. Auch die effekte und die Grafik von FC2 sind wirklich sehr schön anzusehen. Jedoch sehen unter DX10 die Shatten wesentlich feiner aus wie unter DX9 denn damit sind die Schatten absolut pixelig.




ich find auch jetzt schon nach kurzer spielzeit F2 besser als crysis das ja mal wirklich garkeine storry hatte,,,,und afrika rockt


----------



## Tieber (22. Oktober 2008)

Plasma81 am 22.10.2008 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso schlechter als Crysis? Allein die niedrigen Anforderungen gegenüber erstgenanntem macht FC2 schon wesentlich attraktiver für sicherlich fast jeden. Dann muss man sagen das Crysis ja mal garkeine Story hat und sich auch NUR wie jeder andere Shooter spielt. Allein Das Afrika Setting ist mal schöner wie ewig Inselflair. Auch die effekte und die Grafik von FC2 sind wirklich sehr schön anzusehen. Jedoch sehen unter DX10 die Shatten wesentlich feiner aus wie unter DX9 denn damit sind die Schatten absolut pixelig.


Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum alle auf Crysis' Gamplay herum hacken und von der Grafik schwärmen. Mir hat das Gameplay von Crysis deutlich besser als die Grafik gefallen.
Bei mir sieht Crysis um Längen schlechter aus als CoD 4, HL2:Ep2 oder Assassin's Creed und hat eine schlechtere Framerate. Ich kann alle drei Spiele auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen und komme nie/sehr selten unter 30 FPS, bei Crysis bin ich auf Hoch bei 15 FPS bis maximal 20FPS. Wenn Far Cry 2 besser läufts wärs echt genial.


----------



## Plasma81 (22. Oktober 2008)

Tieber am 22.10.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum alle auf Crysis' Gamplay herum hacken und von der Grafik schwärmen. Mir hat das Gameplay von Crysis deutlich besser als die Grafik gefallen.
> Bei mir sieht Crysis um Längen schlechter aus als CoD 4, HL2:Ep2 oder Assassin's Creed und hat eine schlechtere Framerate. Ich kann alle drei Spiele auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen und komme nie/sehr selten unter 30 FPS, bei Crysis bin ich auf Hoch bei 15 FPS bis maximal 20FPS. Wenn Far Cry 2 besser läufts wärs echt genial.


Also auf u.g. System dass ja nicht gerade das stärkste ist, läuft FC2 auf der Einstellung hoch bei 20 - 50 fps. Da mittlerweile jeder einen Dualcore und eine schnellere Grafikkarte sein eigen nennt sind diese Werte extrem Realistisch. Auf dem selben System läuft Crysis selbst auf niedrigen Einstellungen nicht annährend ruckelfrei.


----------



## Prime85 (22. Oktober 2008)

Beetlejuice666 am 22.10.2008 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> werds mit aufgrund des Kopierschutzes wie schon bei Mass Effect erst holen wenns als Budget Titel zu haben ist. Bis dahinn ist es gepatcht, mein System aktuell und günstig!



Jap, so werd ich es auch machen


----------



## crowd (22. Oktober 2008)

Also vergleichsweise mit Crysis läuft Far Cry viel besser. Mit dem System  Athlon X2 4200+@2x2700MHZ, X1950 pro, 1,5 GB RAM, DX9 unter XP läuft es im Multiplayer auf --Sehr Hoch-- AA 2x, Auflösung 1280x1024


----------



## Subsanaty (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt FarCry2 ein paar Stunden angetestet,und es ist bis jetzt eher ernüchternd.  
Die Grafik find ich nicht besonders gelungen (DX10),und die Story ist bis jetzt eher langwierig und langweilig. 
Da hat mir Crysis und Stalker ClearSky grafisch wie spielerisch mehr geboten. 
Aber das kann sich ja noch ändern...


----------



## Prime85 (22. Oktober 2008)

> Ab der kommenden Ausgabe, also der, die ab Samstag bei den Abonnenten ist, gehen wir im Heft stärker auf den Kopierschutz ein und sagen zu jedem Spiel, welcher Kopierschutz verwendet wird.



Prima, dass ihr darüber besser informiert


----------



## bernder (22. Oktober 2008)

mal was anderes... schafft es der cod5 test ins heft?


----------



## Phenicks (22. Oktober 2008)

-.-
die dunia engine ist eine weiterentwickelte cry-engine1, die somit quasi mit der cry engine 2 zu verglecihen ist, da auch diese keine neuentwicklung ist. ( laut cevat yerli )


----------



## Phenicks (22. Oktober 2008)

-.-


----------



## Mentor501 (23. Oktober 2008)

Subsanaty am 22.10.2008 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab jetzt FarCry2 ein paar Stunden angetestet,und es ist bis jetzt eher ernüchternd.
> Die Grafik find ich nicht besonders gelungen (DX10),und die Story ist bis jetzt eher langwierig und langweilig.
> Da hat mir Crysis und Stalker ClearSky grafisch wie spielerisch mehr geboten.
> Aber das kann sich ja noch ändern...



Totally Agree   

Die Grafik ist zwar um einiges besser als ich es mittlerweile erwartet hatte, aber sie kann in meinen Augen dennoch nicht mit der ehrlichen Art von SCS mithalten, weil für mich einfach ALLES irgendwie künstlich aussieht.
Die Menschen sahen teilweise so aus als hätte  man sie mit Gummilack oder so eingesprüht, und alles andere wirkt auch eher "gummig" als echt.
Dennoch ist die Grafik deutlich besser als ichh von Vorab Screens der letzten Tage absehen konnte!

Aber das ist eigentlich schon das beste an Crysis.
Die Leute reagieren selbst dann nicht wenn ich ihnen meine Granate direkt vor die Schnauze werfe, das Kameraden direkt neben einem zu Boden gehen und ein ohrenbeteubender Gewehrschuss das auch noch begleitet scheint in Afrika normalität zu sein und niemanden zu jucken, die KI fährt Auto als wär sie Volltrunken gemischt mit einem großen Anteil LSD-Rausch, ab und zu (naja bisher einmal) reagiert die KI auch nicht auf das Flammenmeer und lässt sich hübsch niederbrutzeln (übrigens sieht weder die verbrannte Erde gut aus noch brennen die Gräser weg!).

Die Physik ist zwar im Grunde "gut" aber ich frage mich z.B. was sich die Entwickler geraucht haben als sie das Bewegungsmodell, oder wie auch immer, der Bäume erstellt haben, sinnlos schwenken die Äste nach Abschuss des Baumes hin und her als wären sie aus Gummi.

Die Tierwelt ist zwar seeeeeeeeehr schön annimiert, verhält sich aber zum Teil äußerst merkwürdig, so durfte ich jetzt schon mehrmals Zeuge von Szenen werden wo sich die Tiere offensichtlich nicht entscheiden konnten wohin sie laufen sollen, sobald es nur in 3 bzw. 2 Seiten entlang geht, und einmal hatte ich die sehr merkwürdige Begebenhit das ein Springbock der vor meinem Auto flüchtete direkt vor einem Baum plötzlich halt machte und tot zusammenbrach, Jagen die Söldner etc. in Afrika mittlerweile mit Schalldämpfer?  

Zur Umgebung lässt sich eines sagen groß, abwechslungsreich, langweilig.
Zwar bleibt man ab und zu an interessanter Umgebung hängen um sich eine bestimmte, idyllische Stelle einmal näher anzusehen, aber wirklich interessante Dinge haben die Entwickler meines Erachtens nicht eingebaut.

Das größte Übel wie ich foinde sind aber die Nebenmissionen, praktisch IMMER gleich, irgendwie einfallslos und Eindeutig nur ein Mittel zum Zweck um die verdammte Zeit auf 50 Std. zu bringen!
Ganz ehrlich? Ich wette ohne diese Missionen wäre die Spielzeit nicht viel Länger als  die von Crysis und Konsorten, aber genaues kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen, da ich in der Story noch nicht durch binn.

Aber wisst ihr was?!
Ich hätte FC2 eine sehr ähnliche Wertung verpasst!
Wieso? Es macht einfach Spass das zu tun wozu man gerade Lust hat, dann ist die Atmospäre (bis auf die KI Fehler und Nebenmissionen) wirklich gut, und dann wäre da ja noch der Flammenwerfer   (bzw. genauer gesagt die Flammen)

Der Editor hatt mich jedoch maßlos enttäuscht !!!  
Erstens stürzt der  bei mir manchmal ab, und zweitens ist es nur möglich MP Karten zu ersttellen aber keine SP.
WARUM das so ist... keine Ahnung, aber die Entwickler haben sich damit bestimmt keinen Gefallen getan!
Der Editor war ursprünglich ein Kaufgrund, und jetzt stellt sich herraus, dass man keine SP Karten erstellen kann, und wahrscheinlich nur aus dem Grund das der Entwickler verhindern will das man sich sein FC3 selbst zusammenzimmert!

Allerdings hätte ich bereits einen neuen Ortsvorschlag für die Entwickler:
AUSTRALIEN
DAS wäre nähmlich wirklich geil!   
Und dort gibt es auch interessantere Orte, man muss ja nicht alles eins zu eins nachstellen!


----------



## Somian (23. Oktober 2008)

Lion2k7 am 21.10.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Far Cry 2 hat doch nix mit Crysis gemeinsam ^^
> Werd mir das Spiel demnächst mal für die PS3 besorgen, auf meinem Rechner wirds eh ned so gut laufen.



auf der PS3 wirds auch nur in 1280x720 ohne AA und mit matschigen texturen und geringerer item-spawnreichweite laufen


----------



## Bazillus (23. Oktober 2008)

Einfach nur Top!

Aber warum die Wertung schlechter sein soll als bei Crysis ist mir ein Rätsel.

FC2 sieht nicht nur besser aus als Crysis...es läuft auch noch viel schneller!


Für mich ist Far Cry 2 endlich mal ein vernümftiger Shooter!


----------



## Mentor501 (23. Oktober 2008)

Bazillus am 23.10.2008 01:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur Top!
> 
> Aber warum die Wertung schlechter sein soll als bei Crysis ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> ...




Aha, ok...Ich bezweifle gerade ein wenig, das sie das Spiel schon gespielt haben, aber naja jeder hat seine Meinung.
...
...
...
...
Und dennoch, dass du das Spiel schon gespielt hast bezweifle ich; nicht das du das gesagt hättest, aber ich weiss nicht wie du dir sonst dein Urteil gebildeet haben könntest.


----------



## adrenalin20 (23. Oktober 2008)

Crysis hat null story, crysis hat haufen bugs, crysis is fad... das einzige was an crysis gut ist ist die Grafik die erst auf einem zukunfts pc läuft. Trotzdem bekommt es 93%  und Far Cry 2 bekommt 89%.... Super Story, Geile grafik, sehr gute ideen, Geiles szenario (afrika) abwechslungsreich....und trotzdem nur 89% das ist mir echt ein rätsel.....


----------



## stawacz79 (23. Oktober 2008)

adrenalin20 am 23.10.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Crysis hat null story, crysis hat haufen bugs, crysis is fad... das einzige was an crysis gut ist ist die Grafik die erst auf einem zukunfts pc läuft. Trotzdem bekommt es 93%  und Far Cry 2 bekommt 89%.... Super Story, Geile grafik, sehr gute ideen, Geiles szenario (afrika) abwechslungsreich....und trotzdem nur 89% das ist mir echt ein rätsel.....




leute schreibt mal bitte in dem farcry2 meinungen wertungen thread weiter

dankeschön......

PS der befindet sich unter action


----------



## GorrestFump (23. Oktober 2008)

RHorn am 22.10.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 22.10.2008 10:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann acker ich mich mal noch mindestens bis 40% durch. Bin bei 6 Spielstunden und 27% - das werden noch ein/zwei heitere Stunden an gestrecktem umfangreichem Spielspaß bis es mal losgeht...


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Oktober 2008)

wenn man diese ganzen zum teil völlig unsinnigen und stink langweiligen nebenmissionen weg lässt braucht man kaum 6 stunden

dazu kommen diese völlig langweiligen rumfahrsequenzen, weil zufällig Punkt A und B meistens ewig weit auseinander gehen

mir kommt es so vor als sei "OpenWorld" nur dazu gedacht die spielzeit zu strecken

dazu kommen die bereits angesprochenen KI mängel, teilweise sind die gegner dumm wie C&C 1 sammler, ergo extrem viel potential verschenkt

dazu respawn und speicherpunkte nicht gut gesetzt, viele längen im spiel, nerviges "krankheitssystem"... etc

so komm ich bei der 360 version auf ne wertung von 68% und auf der PC version auf 75%  welche aber noch meine persönliche SecuROM abwertung von 15%  bekommt..


----------



## dst81 (23. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass zwar der Benchmark mit maximalen Settings ganz gut lief, aber das Spiel mit den gleichen Setting selbst war nahezu unspielbar wegen der Schwammingen Maus. Wieder mal ein Spiel, dass ich mit recht aktueller Hardware (E8400, 4GB, GTX260, 24" TFT) nicht in voller Pracht geniessen kann, weil man für vernünftige Frameraten die Grafik runterdrehen muss. Ist von der Performance her vergleichbar mit Crysis.


----------



## stawacz79 (23. Oktober 2008)

dst81 am 23.10.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass zwar der Benchmark mit maximalen Settings ganz gut lief, aber das Spiel mit den gleichen Setting selbst war nahezu unspielbar wegen der Schwammingen Maus. Wieder mal ein Spiel, dass ich mit recht aktueller Hardware (E8400, 4GB, GTX260, 24" TFT) nicht in voller Pracht geniessen kann, weil man für vernünftige Frameraten die Grafik runterdrehen muss. Ist von der Performance her vergleichbar mit Crysis.




seltsam ich zock alles auf ultra außer 2 sachen auf hoch glaub ich,,und es läuft alles flüssig...mit nem amd64x2 4400+ 4gb hd 4870


----------



## Jojoselavi (23. Oktober 2008)

dst81 am 23.10.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass zwar der Benchmark mit maximalen Settings ganz gut lief, aber das Spiel mit den gleichen Setting selbst war nahezu unspielbar wegen der Schwammingen Maus. Wieder mal ein Spiel, dass ich mit recht aktueller Hardware (E8400, 4GB, GTX260, 24" TFT) nicht in voller Pracht geniessen kann, weil man für vernünftige Frameraten die Grafik runterdrehen muss. Ist von der Performance her vergleichbar mit Crysis.


vergleichbar mit Crysis? Ich hab bisher von vielen Leuten gelesen, dass man mit einer 8800 GTS, 2 GB RAM und einem kleinen C2D in maximalen Details gut spielen kann.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Oktober 2008)

war der test eigentlich exklusiv?

Denn Ubi Soft hat der Gamestar verboten den test vorher zu veröffentlichen, zudem kritisiert die gamestar massiv und gibt 82%

PCGames gibt aber 89% und der test ist auch sehr "schön" geschrieben

da *könnte *glatt der persönliche! eindruck von wertungsabsprachen für exklusiv entstehen


----------



## hightake (23. Oktober 2008)

Nach 3 Stunden Spielzeit muss ich leider sagen, das das Ergebnis um gute
10% zu hoch ausgefallen ist. Klar sieht alles nett aus und läuft auch abständig,
aber sonst? Ständig das selbe Muster. War bei FC1 das fahren mit den 
Fahrzeugen immer ein highlight, verkommt es hier zum schnöden Streckenposten
abgeklappere. Rein, raus, bumm bumm, brumm brumm, rein raus...usw...
Was soll das? Kommt mir so vor, als wäre das Spiel für 12 jährige gemacht
worden. Die geheime Zielgruppe vielleicht? 
Denke die 81% von 4Players sind da gerechtfertigter.


----------



## Chrisn12345 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch echt enttäuscht. Nach 4 Stunden ist die anfängliche Euphorie weg und das Spiel wird, ich hätte es niemals gedacht, tatsächlich LANGWEILIG.
Man fährt ewig lange Strecken hin und her (was mich am meißten nervt!), wird unterwegs 3x angegriffen und macht, am Missionsort angekommen, dann doch wieder das selbe wie in den Missionen vorher auch.
Das 2-Fraktionne-Prinzip ist auch totaler Misst. Ob die Aufträge nun von einer, oder von zwei Parteien kommen....völlig egal.
89% kann ich nicht verstehen. 81% schon eher. Für mich ist das Spiel echt ne Enttäuschung. Klar...es sieht hübsch aus, und hat einige nette Features, aber die spielerische Qualität ist echt mau. Und von spielerischer Freitheit verspühre ich auch nicht viel....


----------



## GorrestFump (24. Oktober 2008)

Chrisn12345 am 24.10.2008 01:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch echt enttäuscht. Nach 4 Stunden ist die anfängliche Euphorie weg und das Spiel wird, ich hätte es niemals gedacht, tatsächlich LANGWEILIG.
> Man fährt ewig lange Strecken hin und her (was mich am meißten nervt!), wird unterwegs 3x angegriffen und macht, am Missionsort angekommen, dann doch wieder das selbe wie in den Missionen vorher auch.
> Das 2-Fraktionne-Prinzip ist auch totaler Misst. Ob die Aufträge nun von einer, oder von zwei Parteien kommen....völlig egal.
> 89% kann ich nicht verstehen. 81% schon eher. Für mich ist das Spiel echt ne Enttäuschung. Klar...es sieht hübsch aus, und hat einige nette Features, aber die spielerische Qualität ist echt mau. Und von spielerischer Freitheit verspühre ich auch nicht viel....



Das trifft alles absolut zu und ich hatte deswegen zeitweise kaum Lust weiterzuspielen.
Aber tatsächlich: nach 40% und etwa 7h geht's endlich etwas voran mit der Story und es passiert endlich mal richtig was.
Mich hat's wieder gepackt, aber 89% sprechen für mich für sein "sehr gutes" Spiel und das ist es nicht, zu viele Mängel in den doch essentiellen Dingen die du da auch ansprichst. Ich selbst würde auch eher eine niedrige 80er Wertung abgeben. 

So kann man's wirklich stehen lassen:



			
				Christian Schmädig am 23.10.2008 schrieb:
			
		

> "Ein grafisch umwerfendes exotisches Szenario - das sich spielerisch zu schnell erschöpft."



Die Negativ-Punkte von 4Players kann man alle unterstreichen:



> Gegner verhalten sich mitunter unlogisch
> nur jeweils ein Auftrag möglich
> nervtötendes Abklappern der Checkpunkte
> ... meist herrscht jedoch erzählerische Flaute
> ...


----------



## Burtchen (24. Oktober 2008)

Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> war der test eigentlich exklusiv?
> 
> Denn Ubi Soft hat der Gamestar verboten den test vorher zu veröffentlichen, zudem kritisiert die gamestar massiv und gibt 82%
> 
> ...


Der Test war nicht exklusiv. Wir haben von Ubisoft, *ohne vorher* die Wertung zu kommunizieren, einen Tag genannt bekommen, an dem der Tag online stand. Das haben wir (und  nach meinen Vermutungen etwa auch die GamePro) gemacht.


----------



## bitchinheat (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe das game nun rund 3 Stunden Singleplayer gezockt und bin sehr begeistert   

Es ist düster, zynisch und brutal....abgesehen davon (was man als Plus- oder Minuspunkte ansehen kann) hier mal meine Pros und cons:

Pros:

geniale Grafik, sauber programmiert
hammerharte Gefechte - es knallt und scheppert an allen Ecken und Enden
Missionen selbst wählbar
düster, zynisch und brutal
mit Afrika noch unverbauchtes Setting (WW2 kann ich nimmer sehen   )

Cons:
Respawning ist etwas nervig (aber da gibts halt mehr "Arbeit"  )
teilweise Wege etwas zu lang (aber das liegt eben am Konzept des shooters)
Malaria ist auf dauer etwas ermüdend (na logisch   )

Kurzum: Mein Ersteindruck...KLASSE! Shooter-Fans ohne moralische Bedenken greifen zu  

Kaufen


----------



## bitchinheat (24. Oktober 2008)

dst81 am 23.10.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass zwar der Benchmark mit maximalen Settings ganz gut lief, aber das Spiel mit den gleichen Setting selbst war nahezu unspielbar wegen der Schwammingen Maus. Wieder mal ein Spiel, dass ich mit recht aktueller Hardware (E8400, 4GB, GTX260, 24" TFT) nicht in voller Pracht geniessen kann, weil man für vernünftige Frameraten die Grafik runterdrehen muss. Ist von der Performance her vergleichbar mit Crysis.




das mit der schwammigen Maus habe ich auch..  .allerdings nur im Menü.  ..hm..komisch...

ansonsten auch auf 1900 x 1200, Q6600, 4 Gig Ram, 8800 GTX....alle Details max bis auf 2 x AA. Hatte noch keine slowdowns....


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Oktober 2008)

Burtchen am 24.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hat die Gamestar auch, die haben Ubi aber den test und die wertung vorher vorgelegt und dann haben die eine veröffentlichung untersagt.. und ich vermute stark das Ubi die wertung und die kritik am spiel nicht gerade gefallen hat

durchaus verständlich, aber die reaktion darauf ist ja mittlerweile typisch, anstatt sich die kritik zu herzen zu nehmen und änderung zu versprechen wird einfach die veröffentlichung untersagt, ich hätte der Gamestar ne verkaufsversion schicken sollen   

die Gamepro wertung war ja auch wesentlich höher als die GS wertung, weil die Gamepro eben "konsolenmaßstäbe" ansetzt..


----------



## bitchinheat (24. Oktober 2008)

Huskyboy am 24.10.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 24.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 4Players und Alone in the Dark lassen grüssen! Zum   so was...


----------



## Burtchen (24. Oktober 2008)

Huskyboy am 24.10.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 24.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, was bei Gamestar und Ubisoft vorgefallen ist - ich kann jedenfalls sagen, dass wir (lies: ich in meiner Funktion als Leitender Redakteur) an Ubisoft nicht die Wertung rausgegeben haben, und den Test selbst schon gar nicht.

Daher kann man uns hier schwerlich vorwerfen, Exklusiv-gegen-Jubel-Absprachen zu betreiben. (Davon unberührt steht es jedem zu, Far Cry 2 schlechter zu finden als Robert es tut, oder besser als Cryis oder oder).


----------



## starhorst (24. Oktober 2008)

Hab jetzt die UK Version von Amazon bekommen...musste erst mal lachen das ich, nicht wie in Dtl., keine Alterkontrolle machen musste und das sonst rießen USK Logo nur ein kleiner roter Kreis mit einer 18 ist. 

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ka ob ichs überhaupt installiere. Mir ist dieses SecuRom7 ganz und gar nicht geheuer. Ich hab keine Lust, dass das auch noch den Rest meines Systems ausspäht. Denn das geht niemanden was an.
Gibt ja zum Glück noch andere Versionen....


----------



## Jojoselavi (24. Oktober 2008)

starhorst am 24.10.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt die UK Version von Amazon bekommen...musste erst mal lachen das ich, nicht wie in Dtl., keine Alterkontrolle machen musste und das sonst rießen USK Logo nur ein kleiner roter Kreis mit einer 18 ist.
> 
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ka ob ichs überhaupt installiere. Mir ist dieses SecuRom7 ganz und gar nicht geheuer. Ich hab keine Lust, dass das auch noch den Rest meines Systems ausspäht. Denn das geht niemanden was an.
> Gibt ja zum Glück noch andere Versionen....


es gibt nur eine weltweite Version, wieso also der Umweg über UK? Kapier ich nicht ganz...


----------



## starhorst (24. Oktober 2008)

War um einiges Günstiger, darum. 
Und einfach so, ka. War mehr so ein eSchnellschussidee...


----------



## stawacz79 (24. Oktober 2008)

starhorst am 24.10.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt die UK Version von Amazon bekommen...musste erst mal lachen das ich, nicht wie in Dtl., keine Alterkontrolle machen musste und das sonst rießen USK Logo nur ein kleiner roter Kreis mit einer 18 ist.
> 
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ka ob ichs überhaupt installiere. Mir ist dieses SecuRom7 ganz und gar nicht geheuer. Ich hab keine Lust, dass das auch noch den Rest meines Systems ausspäht. Denn das geht niemanden was an.
> Gibt ja zum Glück noch andere Versionen....





und wieso bestellst du dir dann das spiel und willst es dazu nichmal installieren versteh ich nich ganz......  war doch von anfang an klar das mit securom


----------



## starhorst (24. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 24.10.2008 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> starhorst am 24.10.2008 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich war der Meinung gute Spiele sollte man Unterstützen. Aber was solls, ich habs Installiert. Als der nach der Aktivierung immer noch nicht los machen wollte, wegen Konflikt mit Emulationssoftware etc...hats mir gereicht und ich hab ne andere exe verwendet. Nicht ein mal beenden dieser Konflikt verursachenden SW hat gereicht...ka Mass Effect verwendet doch den gleichen Kopiertschutz oder irre ich mich da? Dort hatte ich die Probleme nicht. Bei Sacred 2 auch nicht. 
Naja verrückte Welt, das mit dem Kopierschutz wird der PC Spiele Branche noch den Hals brechen. Dadurch werden Raubkopiererei eh nur gefördert. Weil gecrackt wird das game eh. Far Cry wurde ja schon vorgestern released, soweit ich weiß.
Wozu ein Spiel kaufen, wo man weder Eigentum ist noch die volle Freiheit hat, was man mit dem Spiel anstellt. Also wirds halt runtergeladen irgendwo.
Traurige Entwicklung irgendwie.


----------



## ansa2001 (24. Oktober 2008)

Wieder mal tief ins Klo gegriffen so einen bugverseuchten Dreck, leider....
Hallo erstmal an alle,
aber ich habe (auch wieder mal!)  die Nase voll... 
Tastaturbelegungen, die man erst mal erraten und versuchen muss (e-Taste!), "Back to Desktop" ohne nachvollziehbare Gründe....
Halllooooooooo?!
Dafür (wieder mal!!!)  so viel Geld ausgegeben?!
Immer wieder nach solchen Erlebnissen schwör ich mir, ein Game erst nach 3 Monaten zu kaufen, wenn die ersten allerschlimmsten Bugs gepatched wurden... und trrotzdem mache ich immer wieder den Felhler, das Teil am Releaseday zu kaufen.... f**ck!
Der Wunsch, die Programmierer mit der Rosenschere zu bearbeiten, damit diese sich künftig einen passenderen Job ohne Fingergebrauch suchen, wächst mit jedem Release (Stalker z.B.ist auch so ein Hass-Objekt!)
Frage: Wie wehrt man sich dagegen, 50€ dafür zu bezahlen, ungewollter Beta-Tester zu werden


----------



## stawacz79 (24. Oktober 2008)

ansa2001 am 24.10.2008 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder mal tief ins Klo gegriffen so einen bugverseuchten Dreck, leider....
> Hallo erstmal an alle,
> aber ich habe (auch wieder mal!)  die Nase voll...
> Tastaturbelegungen, die man erst mal erraten und versuchen muss (e-Taste!), "Back to Desktop" ohne nachvollziehbare Gründe....
> ...




komisch bei mir und vielen anderen läufts ohne probleme,,,,wie heißt es so schön,der größte bug sitzt vor dem monitor oder so ähnlich...in diesem sinne


----------



## starhorst (24. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 24.10.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> komisch bei mir und vielen anderen läufts ohne probleme,,,,wie heißt es so schön,der größte bug sitzt vor dem monitor oder so ähnlich...in diesem sinne



Jo also gehen tut Far Cry 2 wunderbar, da kann man nicht meckern. Da hat wohl mal wieder jemand keine Ahnung und schiebt es auf das arme Spiel und haut dann noch paar Hasstiraden ins Forum.
Wie auch immer, was den Kauf angeht bereue ich es nicht. Ist echt mal wieder ein schöner Shooter. Zwar bissl wenig abwechslung, aber dafür machts echt Spaß durch Afrika zu tuckern. Mal davon abgesehen das ein Afrikasetting mal was relativ neues ist.


----------



## Vohaul42 (24. Oktober 2008)

GorrestFump am 24.10.2008 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Das trifft alles absolut zu und ich hatte deswegen zeitweise kaum Lust weiterzuspielen.
> Aber tatsächlich: nach 40% und etwa 7h geht's endlich etwas voran mit der Story und es passiert endlich mal richtig was.
> Mich hat's wieder gepackt, aber 89% sprechen für mich für sein "sehr gutes" Spiel und das ist es nicht, zu viele Mängel in den doch essentiellen Dingen die du da auch ansprichst. Ich selbst würde auch eher eine niedrige 80er Wertung abgeben.
> 
> ...



Kann mich Dir nur anschließen. Habe jetzt 2 Abende gespielt aber urgendwie will der Funke nicht überspringen, und FC2 ist wieder von der Platte geflogen. Schade nur, dass man es nicht wieder bei Ebay verkaufen kann 

Die Wertung der PCG qualifiziert sich in meinen Augen leider fast schon als Horn des Monats, da die Mängel des Spiels viel zu euphorisch übergangen werden.


----------



## starhorst (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde die Kritkpunkte kommen schon alle ganz hin von 4P, einzige was ich nicht ganz so sehe, ist das die buddy sinnlos in die Luft schießen wenn sie dich retten. Ist halt eine Videosequenz welche ich ziemlich gut gemacht finde.
Das unter Kritik hinschreiben ist echt Krümmelkackerei. Wie damals bei der Sacred 2 Kritik, schreiben die doch echt das man keine eigenen Charaktere auswählen kann. Oo

Wie auch immer, Hauptkritikpunkt bei mir nach 4 Stunden ca, ist die Tatsache das man wirklich keine 50 Meter kommt ohne angeschossen zu werden. Jedes Auto was vorbei fährt schießt auf einen, jeder Stütpunkt. Das nervt schon ein bissel.


----------



## stawacz79 (25. Oktober 2008)

starhorst am 25.10.2008 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde die Kritkpunkte kommen schon alle ganz hin von 4P, einzige was ich nicht ganz so sehe, ist das die buddy sinnlos in die Luft schießen wenn sie dich retten. Ist halt eine Videosequenz welche ich ziemlich gut gemacht finde.
> Das unter Kritik hinschreiben ist echt Krümmelkackerei. Wie damals bei der Sacred 2 Kritik, schreiben die doch echt das man keine eigenen Charaktere auswählen kann. Oo
> 
> Wie auch immer, Hauptkritikpunkt bei mir nach 4 Stunden ca, ist die Tatsache das man wirklich keine 50 Meter kommt ohne angeschossen zu werden. Jedes Auto was vorbei fährt schießt auf einen, jeder Stütpunkt. Das nervt schon ein bissel.




das find ich auf jeden fall auch,es würde viel mehr zur stimmung beitragen wenn andere gegner einfach mal an einem vorbei fahrn würden ohne gleich so zu tun als wäre man staatsfeind nr1,,,oder man könnte mal an einem checkpoint einfach nur dem gelaber zuhören wie in der stadt,,das wär viel atmospärischer....dann der respawn muss dringenst gepatcht werden und bei der gelegenheit kann man gleich noch ein paar tiere in die welt pappen,,,


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Oktober 2008)

Burtchen am 24.10.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, was bei Gamestar und Ubisoft vorgefallen ist - ich kann jedenfalls sagen, dass wir (lies: ich in meiner Funktion als Leitender Redakteur) an Ubisoft nicht die Wertung rausgegeben haben, und den Test selbst schon gar nicht.
> 
> Daher kann man uns hier schwerlich vorwerfen, Exklusiv-gegen-Jubel-Absprachen zu betreiben. (Davon unberührt steht es jedem zu, Far Cry 2 schlechter zu finden als Robert es tut, oder besser als Cryis oder oder).



tu ich nicht, keine sorge, seltsam ist das hingegen trotzdem..

vielleicht sind da intern auch schon andere dinge vorgefallen zwischen Gamestar und Ubi, darueber erfaehrt man ja nix

ganz davon ab find ich den text wirklich extrem ubi freundlich geschrieben und auch die wertung, angesichts der extremem! kritikpunkte voellig ueberzogen, wie lang wurd getestet? fast jedem fallen die maengel schon beim ersten spielen auf, und die maengel sind fuer einen Shooter gravierend

allerdings ist die 360 version quasi bugfrei, die KI maengel, das respawm etc ist allerdings das gleiche, und macht auch dort das spiel ziemlich kaputt


----------



## M3ikl (25. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 25.10.2008 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> starhorst am 25.10.2008 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also dass man ständig unter Beschuss steht finde ich schon etwas daneben. Wenn ich unterwegs bin und auch nur die Gegenwart einer anderen Person ahne gehe ich in Deckung, da es zu 99,9% jemand ist der mir ans Leder will. Oder ich hole zum Präventivschlag aus und baller einfach mal drauf. Da man kaum den falschen treffen kann ist das schon etwas einfach gestrickt.
Für mich kommen aber noch 3 Kritikpunkte dazu, die mir richtig auf die Nerven gehen, betreffend das Gameplay:
1. Es gibt Steigungen die man nicht bewältigen kann, aber anstatt dass man von ihnen runterrutscht weil man nicht hochkommt renn man gegen sie wie gegen ´ne Wand. Ich bin deshalb auf der Flucht vor einer Horde Gegner schon an der Wurzel eines Baumes hängen geblieben da sie so gebaut war dass man einfach nicht drübergekommen ist.
Das erklimmen einiger Hügel geht auch nicht, weil die zu steil sind. Da gäbe es so viele Möglichkeiten sich der Gegner disktet zu entledigen, aber wenn ich immer nur im Gebüsch rumspringe nimmt mir das etwas von der Vielseitigkeit.
2. Es gibt keinen Duckjump um höhere Stellen zu erreichen. Ich habe mal einen Diamantenkoffer auf dem Dach einer Baracke gefunden. Wäre Duckjump möglich hätte ich ein paar Möglichkeiten gehabt aufs Dach zu kommen, so musste ich den einzig vorhandenen Weg mit einer Jump'n Run Einlage machen.
3. Objekte, die zur Deckung genutzt werden können wie z.B. Bäume haben eine ungenaue Kollisionsabfrage. Wenn ich mich hinter einem Baum verstecke, kurz hervorschaue und schieße ist der Einschuss im Baum zu sehen. So kann man Bäume nicht wirklich als Deckung nutzen. Ich habe es schon mehrfach erlebt, dass ich auf einen Gegner gefeuert habe als ich teilweise neben dem Baum stand, aber alle Projektile im Baum eingeschlagen sind. Genauso ist es wenn man zwischen 2 nahe beieinander stehenden Bäumen durchschißen will: Das Projektil schlägt in einem der Bäume ein, obwohl es locker freie Bahn hätte. Da muss unbedingt nachgebessert werden. So nervt es einfach nur wenn man sich ´nen Schusswechsel liefert und die Kugel nicht mal da hinfliegen wo sie eigentlich sollen.

Gruß, M3ikl


----------



## Atlan666 (26. Oktober 2008)

Was mich wundert ist, das keiner der Tests die ich gelesen habe diese gezoomte 16:10 Darstellung "anprangert". Bei dieser fehlerhaften Field of View - Einstellung, würd ich besoffen 
werden, Kopfschmerzen nach stundenlanem Spielen inkl. 
Warum müssen Besitzer von Widescreen Monitoren mit nem Opernglas vor den Augen rumlaufen ?

Das Entwickler diesen Fehler machen, kann ja mal passieren, aber wird in der Endkontrolle nur auf 4:3 getestet ? 

1. sieht der Widescreen nutzer weniger statt mehr auf dem Bildschirm 

2. löst diese gezoomte Darstellung bei nicht wenigen  Motion Sickness ( "Spielübelkeit "für CBS Leser ) aus. 

Mittlerweile gibts mal wieder einen Fanpatch für das Problem, in den Supportforen wird von 
offizieller Stelle mal wieder nur das übliche blabla  gebracht. 

Wer sich also wunder das Ihm nach ner Stunde oder so ein bischen wuschig vorm Monitor wird, sollte mal den Fanpatch testen. 

http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14750


----------



## slapsh0t (26. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne Frage:  Kann sich irgendeiner mit der Spielfigur identifizieren? Zynische Antihelden sind ja in vielen Spiele sehr erfolgreich eingesetzt worden, aber bei Far Cry 2 geht es zumindest mir persönlich zu weit. 

Ich meine, wie Nico Bellic irgendwelche Mafia Bosse umbringt und Ladenbesitzer verprügelt ist im abgedreht, überspitzten GTA-Setting ja noch OK (wenn auch nicht bewundernswert) aber die Missionen in Far Cry 2 finde ich einfach unerträglich. Ich habe das Spiel noch nicht durch, aber hier mal eine Auswahl der krassesten Missionen:
- Ich muss eine Farm zerstören, die von Leuten bewacht wird "die es des Essens wegen machen"
- Ich muss eine Waffenlieferung in eine Stadt bringen, um das Friedensabkommen zu sabotieren. Kurz darauf schnappen sich alle Bürger Waffen und metzeln sich gegenseitig nieder
- Ich helfe einer Fraktion zu gewinnen, die daraufhin die Männer und Kinder des besiegten Gebietes tötet und die Frauen vergewaltigt. Trotzdem arbeite ich weiterhin für die selben Leute
- Ich muss ein Medizinlager für die Bevölkerung zerstören, damit sich eine Faktion nicht damit brüsten kann, die Malariaepidemie zu heilen

Wer findet das eigentlich cool, wer kann da mitfiebern und sich über einen Sieg freuen?  Das Spiel baut nicht eine zynische, überspitzt parodierte Welt wie GTA IV auf, sondern man ist gezwungen, einen knallharten emotions- und gewissenlosen Krieg gegen arme, kranke und hungrige zu führen. Keinerlei Reflexion der handelnden Akteure. Fast jede Mission ist ein Kriegsverbrechen. Muss das sein? Hätte man im selben Setting das ganze nicht ein bisschen weniger asozial hinkriegen können? Und warum stört das außer mir niemanden?


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht hat UBI vorgesort fuer einen film mit Til Schweiger in der Hauptrolle, passt perfekt..

wurde eigentlich die release getestet oder eine Presseversion?


----------



## Boesor (26. Oktober 2008)

slapsh0t am 26.10.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer findet das eigentlich cool, wer kann da mitfiebern und sich über einen Sieg freuen?  Das Spiel baut nicht eine zynische, überspitzt parodierte Welt wie GTA IV auf, sondern man ist gezwungen, einen knallharten emotions- und gewissenlosen Krieg gegen arme, kranke und hungrige zu führen. Keinerlei Reflexion der handelnden Akteure. Fast jede Mission ist ein Kriegsverbrechen. Muss das sein? Hätte man im selben Setting das ganze nicht ein bisschen weniger asozial hinkriegen können? Und warum stört das außer mir niemanden?



Hier, mich stört das ebenfalls und hält mich auch davon ab es zu spielen.
In einem Paralleluniversum, inenem Sci Fi Szenario oder wg mir auch Fantasy sind gewisse Szenarien sicher denkbar, aber wenn es wie hier im Prinzip die Realität widerspiegelt hört zumindest für mich der Spaß auf.
Zuviel realismus lässt zumindest mich eher stärker über das Leid der Welt nachdenken, also genau das, was ich bei einem Spiel nicht machen möchte.
Und wenn man dann auch noch aktiv auf der "falschen" Seite teilnimmt....


----------



## GR0BI75 (27. Oktober 2008)

slapsh0t am 26.10.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer findet das eigentlich cool, wer kann da mitfiebern und sich über einen Sieg freuen?



Ich!


----------



## Sheggo (27. Oktober 2008)

ich versteh nicht ganz, wie man nach diesem test (mit den völlig richtig erkannten schwachstellen) eine 89er wertung vergeben kann?! hab jetz 5-6 stunden spielzeit hinter mir und finde es schon stinklangweilig und nervig 
- die story ist ein witz
- wachposten nervig
- spielwelt zu klein bzw zu blöd aufgebaut. hätte mir besser gefallen wenn man sich quasi von einer seite zur anderen durchkämpft und nicht ständig im kreis fährt.
- weiterhin nervt mich unheimlich, dass man in der sonne ständig geblendet wird (wegen hdr-kram halt) und im schatten ist es stockdunkel.
- entwickler: habt ihr euch schon jemals nen motorraum oder die funktionsweise einer ratsche angeguckt? (so ne schraube hätte ich auch gerne am auto, mit der man alles reparieren kann)
- und vom schakal hab ich seit dem "prolog" auch nichts mehr gehört/gesehen. dh: ich weiß garnicht warum man den ganzen quatsch macht, wenn man als auftrag nur ihn umlegen soll ?!


----------



## Rac0r (28. Oktober 2008)

89% kann man wohl nur als schlechten Scherz bzw. Tippfehler abtun. 79% ok. Das Game ist absolut hirnlose Langeweile. Der Test gibt die Schwächen korrekt wieder, aber dann eine solche Wertung ? Man nimmt eine der immer gleichen Missionen an (fahr irgendwo hin, mach da irgendwas, aber hauptsache alle gehen drauf), dann schaut man auf die Karte... natürlich ist das Missionsziel wieder am anderen Ende. Also wieder ins Auto, stundenlang rumgurken dabei hirnlose Gegner plätten, die spätestens nach dem fünften Auffahrunfall nur noch nervig sind. Das Setting ist komplettes Klischee. Vor allem wird nichts hinterfragt. Wenn man ein Setting wie Afrika wählt, muss man sich auch mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen und keine Abziehbilder reinstopfen. Da kann man auch gleich ein Deltaforce Game spielen und "Terroristen" umbringen. Sorry, aber da Spiel ich lieber ein kurzes, lineares Spiel wie Crysis xMal durch, als einmal Far Cry 2.


----------



## Peter23 (28. Oktober 2008)

Wo sind eigentlich alle die User hin die meinen Farcry 2 sieht besser aus als Crysis und ist sowieso in allen belangen besser?


----------



## N-o-x (28. Oktober 2008)

Peter23 am 28.10.2008 01:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind eigentlich alle die User hin die meinen Farcry 2 sieht besser aus als Crysis und ist sowieso in allen belangen besser?


Die wurden von ihrer Mutti schon vor 4 Stunden ins Bett geschickt.


----------



## Slayer023 (28. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt kommt mal von eurem Hype runter, das ist n gutes Spiel, der Respawn nervt halt aber da wird bestimmt n Patch folgen. Man stellt viel zu viel Ansprüche an die neuen Spiele und erwartet immer perfektere Systeme...seid doch mal zufrieden...Wenn der Motor von nem Jeep im Spiel den Geist aufgegeben hat wird man doch nicht vom Spieler verlangen wollen,dass der Schraube für Schraube zieht und die Zylinder dann austauscht? Wenns ne Ratsche tut warum nicht?
Die Grafik ist genial, ich komm mir vor wie n Söldner in nem Bürgerkrieg in Afrika, das Kameradensystem ist mal was nettes, usw.
Was mich nervt ist nicht die Brutalität im Sinne von Blut und Heashots sondern sondern diejenige im Sinne davon, dass ich eigentlich kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei habe irgendso n Polizeichef oder jemandem im Anzug umzunieten ohne einen GRUND dafür zu haben?
Cheers


----------



## pvp-tz (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab das Spiel nun fast 10 Stunden gespielt ... ... und es stellt sich schon Langeweile ein.

Wie die Vorredner schon richtig bemerkt haben, ist die Story zu flach, die Gegner zu doof, man fährt ständig im Kreis, kein Ende in Sicht. 

Die Grafik ist gut und die Flammen toll, ohne Frage, aber das mit der 89er Wertung, ...das passt auf keinen Fall.  FarCry2 vergleiche ich eher mit Assasins = auch tolle Grafik aber langweilige Handlung mit tausenden Wiederholungen 

Crysis macht viel, viel mehr Spaß und das obwohl man es schon ein paar mal durchgespielt hat.

Ich kann Far Cry 2 nicht weiter empfehlen !


----------



## Jojoselavi (28. Oktober 2008)

pvp-tz am 28.10.2008 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Spiel nun fast 10 Stunden gespielt ... ... und es stellt sich schon Langeweile ein.


Langeweile stellt sich bei mir schon fast nach ner Stunde Spielzeit ein...ich hoffe mal, das Spiel kommt noch so richtig in Schwung...


----------



## HanFred (28. Oktober 2008)

pvp-tz am 28.10.2008 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Spiel nun fast 10 Stunden gespielt ... ... und es stellt sich schon Langeweile ein.


bei mir bereits nach einem drittel davon.
die abstürze auf den desktop steigern meine motivation auch nicht unbedingt.  

die welt ist hübsch anzusehen, die effekte ebenso. das war's auch schon mit den positiva.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. Oktober 2008)

Peter23 am 28.10.2008 01:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind eigentlich alle die User hin die meinen Farcry 2 sieht besser aus als Crysis und ist sowieso in allen belangen besser?




besser is es meiner meinung nach auf jeden fall,das es grafisch besser aussieht hab ich nie gesagt...obwohl es trotzdem sehr gut aussieht...


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (28. Oktober 2008)

HanFred am 28.10.2008 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> pvp-tz am 28.10.2008 10:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich bin auch entäuscht bisher. ca 6 stunden gespielt und irgendwie nerven die missionen und das sinnlose herumfahren. das system der savehouses ist ein witz. warum fahre ich für malaria pillen einmal quer durch die pampa ist das gameplay?? nein! optik stimmt. effekte top aber sonst gibt es nicht all zu viel her.

was ich total daneben finde sidn die missionen für die waffenhändler. meistens konvoi aufhalten usw. der gegner verhält sich da so dämlich das man nur noch lachen muss. zusammengenommen bin ich entäuscht von far cry 2 ..habe echt mehr erwartet


----------



## N8Mensch (28. Oktober 2008)

HanFred am 28.10.2008 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> die welt ist hübsch anzusehen, die effekte ebenso. das war's auch schon mit den positiva.



Also kurz zusammengefasst: Multiplattformgrafikdemonstration?  

Einige "Gameplay"-Videos auf Giga gesehen: Die fahren nur mit dem Jeep zum nächsten Punkt, wechseln zum Geschütz und mähen alles nieder. Das war´s, sonst nix.


----------



## Jojoselavi (28. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 28.10.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 28.10.2008 01:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, ich weiß nicht...bei Crysis war der Einstieg schon klasse und man war sofort drin, das Spiel "zog" einen direkt hinein; wohingegen Far Cry 2 mit einer öden Fahrzeugsequenz beginnt...
Weiter kann ich es noch nicht beurteilen, kommt aber noch^^


----------



## stawacz79 (28. Oktober 2008)

Jojoselavi am 28.10.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.10.2008 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




crysis war ja auch absolut linear,,dafür fehlet halt die freiheit,,bei GTA beschwert sich auch keiner übers rumfahren von a-b,,aber stimmt schon die missionen könnten abwechslungsreicher sein....


----------



## Jojoselavi (28. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 28.10.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jojoselavi am 28.10.2008 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...wobei ehrlich gesagt die Fahrsequenzen in GTA IV viel zu lange und nach ner Weile recht öde sind. Aber das hat ja nichts mehr mit Far Cry 2 zu tun


----------



## stawacz79 (28. Oktober 2008)

Jojoselavi am 28.10.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 28.10.2008 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vieleicht sollte ubisoft n patch nachlegen mit nem pfiffigen autoradio und massig sendern wie in GTA, dann sind wieder alle zufrieden...


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (28. Oktober 2008)

N8Mensch am 28.10.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 28.10.2008 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wer schaut schon giga !! das sind doch alles idioten ......trotzdem überzeugt das spiel nicht. warum man es mit crysis vergleicht ist mir ein rätsel. schon das spielprinzip ist ganz anders !


----------



## oceano (28. Oktober 2008)

> vieleicht sollte ubisoft n patch nachlegen mit nem pfiffigen autoradio und massig sendern wie in GTA, dann sind wieder alle zufrieden...



und Zivilisten am Strassenrand zum Überfahren


----------



## N8Mensch (28. Oktober 2008)

MurPhYsSHeeP am 28.10.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wer schaut schon giga !! das sind doch alles idioten ......trotzdem überzeugt das spiel nicht.


Ich finde Giga nicht schlecht bzw. gut, dass es so einen Sender gibt. Klar ist nicht alles "das Gelbe vom Ei" und man kann es nicht allen recht machen, dennoch sind einige "Beiträge" recht aufschlussreich. Jedenfalls schaue ich mir neue Spiele gerne über Giga-TV an, sind aussagekräftiger als irgendwelche Videos vom Hersteller oder die miese Qualität in Video-Portalen. Dank Festplattenrekorder sind die für mich interessanten Berichte auch sehr angenehm einfach herauszufiltern. 
Schon einige Tage vor Release hat man bei Giga gesehen, dass die FC2 KI schwach ist, Gegner unrealistisch viel Munition "schlucken", Feuer nur ein netter Nebeneffekt ist, "Schleicherei" nichts bringt, von der angeblichen Tierwelt weit und breit nichts zu sehen ist, respawnende Gegner nerven usw. usw..

Jetzt schreiben hier viele noch, dass die Story doof ist und die Aufträge langweilig. 
Ich muss mir doch noch mal den PCGames Test durchlesen, wie die auf 89 % kommen...


----------



## OneLouder (28. Oktober 2008)

Von wegen der Map Editor hat über 1000 Objekte... bei mir kann ich nichtmal Bots einfügen. Auch Waffen nicht. Nur Munitionskisten. Ist des Kacke. Ausserdem hab ich garnicht die ganze Objekte wie sie auf dem Video von dem Crazy Map Editor zu sehen sind.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (29. Oktober 2008)

N8Mensch am 28.10.2008 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 28.10.2008 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 ach hd video portale sind dir zuwenig hoch aufgelöst?? also mir reicht das wenn ich einen trailer als hd stream schauen kann. optional kann ich mir den auch auf die festplatte ziehen. dazu habe ich im netz die meinung von 10 oder mehr portalen zusammengefasst. dazu jede menge videos und berichte wieso sollte ich da noch giga schaun.


----------



## N8Mensch (29. Oktober 2008)

MurPhYsSHeeP am 29.10.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ach hd video portale sind dir zuwenig hoch aufgelöst?? also mir reicht das wenn ich einen trailer als hd stream schauen kann. optional kann ich mir den auch auf die festplatte ziehen. dazu habe ich im netz die meinung von 10 oder mehr portalen zusammengefasst. dazu jede menge videos und berichte wieso sollte ich da noch giga schaun.



Ich habe hier nicht gerade die schnellste Internet-Verbingung zur Verfügung und schaue mir die GiGa-Videos halt gemütlich nebenbei z.B.: beim Essen im Wohn-/Esszimmer von der Couch aus an. 
Vorm PC sitze ich auf Arbeit und beim Zocken lange genug.

Einfach gut, dass es einen Fernsehsender gibt, der sich mit meinem Hobby beschäftigt.

Edit: Und wie Boesor schreibt, kommt es nicht unbedingt auf die Informationen an, sondern auf die Unterhaltung.


----------



## Boesor (29. Oktober 2008)

MurPhYsSHeeP am 29.10.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ach hd video portale sind dir zuwenig hoch aufgelöst?? also mir reicht das wenn ich einen trailer als hd stream schauen kann. optional kann ich mir den auch auf die festplatte ziehen. dazu habe ich im netz die meinung von 10 oder mehr portalen zusammengefasst. dazu jede menge videos und berichte wieso sollte ich da noch giga schaun.



Weil Giga sau lustig ist.
Wenn man einen der Moderatoren beim Rainbow six Vegas zuschauen darf, wie er ständig abgeknallt wird, dann hofft es doch zu schaffen und kurz vor Schluss wieder abgeknallt wird hat das schon einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert.
Ok, wenn es einem nur auf die knallharten Informationen ankommt ist Giga nicht zwangsweise erste Wahl, gebe ich zu.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (29. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 29.10.2008 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 29.10.2008 10:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich erwarte nicht das da hardcore zocker moderieren aber ich finde das konzept der sendung einfach beschissen. zum glück empfängt man giga bei uns nur übers digital tv.  wir haben bei uns auch so ne sendung mit einem gewissen herrn illfill die ist noch viel dämlicher zurück zum topic ....


----------



## Jojoselavi (30. Oktober 2008)

so, mein ernüchterndes Fazit nach fast 6 Stunden Spielzeit:

Das Spiel beginnt unspektakulär, aber die ersten Aufträge machen noch Spaß und die Atmosphäre ist wirklich klasse, das Afrika-Setting gefällt. Doch nach einigen Stunden fängt das Ganze an, tierisch zu langweilen und zu nerven. Gegner tauchen von überallher auf, man wird im fahrenden Wagen ständig beschossen und so oft auf dem Weg zu einer Mission gekillt. Die Lauf-und Fahrwege sind ewig und die eigentlichen Aufträge extrem kurz- so macht das keinen Spaß.
Außerdem haben selbst gekaufte Waffen derart oft Ladehemmungen, dass man fast schon in die Tastatur beißt. Man muss auch ständig den Fortschritt manuell speichern. Ich hab das mal ne Weile lang vergessen und schon darf ich von ziemlich weit vorne anfangen. 
Das Schlimmste ist aber, wie bereits erwähnt, dass das Spiel öde und frustrierend ist. Spawnende Gegner, ewige Lauf-und Fahrwege und und und...

das Spiel ist ein absoluter Reinfall, kein Vergleich mit Teil 1. Den Multiplayer hab ich gar nicht getestet, hatte keine Lust. Momentan gibt es genug andere gute Spiele, Gott sei Dank...


----------



## anjuna80 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin rundherum zufrieden mit dem Spiel. 
Wenn man nicht so voreingenommen in das Spiel geht und nicht den perfekten Open-World-Shooter erwartet, wird man gut unterhalten. 
Die Kritik mit dem Respawnen der Gegner ist zwar berechtigt, aber mal ehrlich, die Karte wäre ziemlich schnell trostlos leer wenn keine Gegner nachkommen würden, und länger als 30 Sek. braucht man in der Regel nicht für einen Wachposten. Der Mittelweg wäre wohl der beste, nämlich den Respawn im größeren zeitlichen Abstand erfolgen zu lassen.


----------



## Huskyboy (31. Oktober 2008)

wenn mal wer das spiel auseinander flücken würde und die fehler rausnehmen würde und das ganze als mod rausbringen würde..

.. allerdings wenn man z.b. die fahren per teleportation rausnehmen würde, wär das spiel verdammt kurz


----------



## Jojoselavi (31. Oktober 2008)

anjuna80 am 31.10.2008 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin rundherum zufrieden mit dem Spiel.
> Wenn man nicht so voreingenommen in das Spiel geht und nicht den perfekten Open-World-Shooter erwartet, wird man gut unterhalten.
> Die Kritik mit dem Respawnen der Gegner ist zwar berechtigt, aber mal ehrlich, die Karte wäre ziemlich schnell trostlos leer wenn keine Gegner nachkommen würden, und länger als 30 Sek. braucht man in der Regel nicht für einen Wachposten. Der Mittelweg wäre wohl der beste, nämlich den Respawn im größeren zeitlichen Abstand erfolgen zu lassen.


das Respawnen müsste man extrem kürzen, denn so wie es ist, ist es ein böser Designschnitzer. Gegen Open-World hab ich ja auch nichts, solange man nicht ewig in dieser bescheuerten Pampa rumfahren muss. Unterhaltung nenne ich sowas auch nicht. Man schaue sich nur mal Far Cry 1 oder Crysis an. Die sind zwar deutlich linearer, unterhalten aber stets und lassen den Spieler nicht alleine durch die Spielwelt irren, um ihn zu Tode zu langweilen. Mag sein, dass das jemandem gefällt, aber als Shooter-Kenner suche ich echte Action


----------



## Schalkmund (1. November 2008)

Einfach nur lächerlich das 5 Stundenspiel mit müder Story Warhead kassiert 91% und Far Cry 2 nur 89%.... ist eben kein Spiel aus nem Entwicklerstudio aus Deutschland.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. November 2008)

im gegensatz zu FC2 macht Crysis Warhead aber wenigstens etwas spass.. selbst wenn es nach 6 stunden langweilen würde, dann hat man es nämlich schon durch

und besser kurz und spassig als lang und öde


----------



## Boesor (1. November 2008)

Schalkmund am 01.11.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur lächerlich das 5 Stundenspiel mit müder Story Warhead kassiert 91% und Far Cry 2 nur 89%.... ist eben kein Spiel aus nem Entwicklerstudio aus Deutschland.



Kannst du das vielleicht ein wenig mehr, also mal überhaupt, begründen.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (2. November 2008)

Boesor am 01.11.2008 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Schalkmund am 01.11.2008 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Begründung verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich lese mir diesen Kommentar immer wieder durch, sehe aber keinen Zusammenhang, geschweige denn, was Schalkmund damit meint......


----------



## HanFred (2. November 2008)

Huskyboy am 01.11.2008 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> im gegensatz zu FC2 macht Crysis Warhead aber wenigstens etwas spass.. selbst wenn es nach 6 stunden langweilen würde, dann hat man es nämlich schon durch
> 
> und besser kurz und spassig als lang und öde


so sehe ich das auch und hätte FC2 eine wertung von maximal 70% gegeben.
abgesehen davon traue ich meinen augen nicht, dass jemand wegen zwei pünktchen meckern will. :-o 91% und 89% sind quasi dasselbe, wer um einzelne pünktchen streitet, hat irgendwas am prozentrechnen nicht kapiert.


----------



## spaN (9. November 2008)

"senf abgeb"
das spiel ist irgendwie aehhhhh ...... das langweiligste was ich je gespielt hab 

keine zivilisten oder verbündete .... alle 2 meter schiesst einer auf dich und wenn du 100 meter wegfährst und dann umdrehst sind direkt wieder alle wachen die du vor 'ner minute getötet hast auf posten ... trotz super grafik hat die spielwelt einfach 0 flair ... ich mein einfach rumlaufen und die grafik mit den tollen licht schatten etc effekten ist zwar mal ganz lustig ... aber nicht länger als ne stunde... 

ich kann nur wiederholen was ich weiter oben schon gesagt habe .... laaaaaangweilig


----------



## VileThings (12. November 2008)

spaN am 09.11.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> "senf abgeb"
> das spiel ist irgendwie aehhhhh ...... das langweiligste was ich je gespielt hab
> 
> keine zivilisten oder verbündete .... alle 2 meter schiesst einer auf dich und wenn du 100 meter wegfährst und dann umdrehst sind direkt wieder alle wachen die du vor 'ner minute getötet hast auf posten ... trotz super grafik hat die spielwelt einfach 0 flair ... ich mein einfach rumlaufen und die grafik mit den tollen licht schatten etc effekten ist zwar mal ganz lustig ... aber nicht länger als ne stunde...
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Die ewigen Wege gehen einem gehörig auf den Keks, noch dazu wenn man an jedem Wachposten in ein Feuergefecht verwickelt wird (und auf offener Straße auch öfters als nicht). Ich weiß nicht ob der PC Games Test einfach nur die subjektive Meinung des Testers wiedergibt, welcher in solche Spiele vernarrt sein muss um eine Wertung von 89% auszuspucken, oder von Ubisoft gekauft wurde...


----------



## XgAmEr (17. November 2008)

Ich habe das Spiel gerademal 3 stundn gespielt und schon wurde es langweilig!
Und ich habs mir nur gekauft weil es so gehypt wurde!  
Ich bereue den Kauf jeden Tag!
Hätt ich mir doch gleich Fallout 3 gekauft


----------



## Peter-Krieg (22. Februar 2009)

wie kann man diesem spiel eine solch gute bewertung geben???
ich muss sagen, dass die erste halbe stunde spaß macht
aber dann bemerkt man die ersten wiederholungen und erst wird unglaublich öde und nur noch nervig!


----------



## rapidnoise (14. Mai 2009)

So etwas nenne ich eine rein subjektive Bewertung von PC Games. Wahrscheinlich bekommen die mittlerweile Geld um Bewertungen zu beschönigen. Wirklich schwach!


----------



## Hugor (12. August 2009)

Das Spiel ist doch nicht so übel.
Open World ist halt immer ein Problem.
Denke hier z. B. an wiederkehrende Autofahrten mit Mautzahlung bei GTA4. Wollt ihr kämpfen oder fahren?
Zugegeben, die respawneneden Gegner an den Checkpoints nerven, sind aber oft schnell erledigt und es gibt Alternativen: Fahrt öfter mit dem Bus! Erkundet Bergpfade, oder macht eine Buggyfahrt durch die Wüste. Nachts und/oder bei Regen kann man sich mit dem Boot oder Auto besser an den Wachposten vorbeischmuggeln. Solche Einflussnahme von Tageszeit und Wetter habe ich bis dato noch in keinem Spiel erlebt. Wenn mann das Game in 1 1/2 Tagen nonstop durchzocken möchte und immer mit dem Jeep mitten durch muss, nerven die Checkpoints natürlich mehr.
Für die Story ist es leider herzlich egal in welcher Reihenfolge die Hauptmissionen, bzw. ob Nebenmissionen erledigt werden. Falls es verschiedene Versionen der weiteren Geschichte geben würde, hätten die Entwickler Millionen in Inhalte investiert, die ein Großteil der Spieler nie zu Gesicht bekommt. Trotz durchspielen. Bei den wenigsten Titeln hat es bisher zu mehr als ein paar unterschiedlichen Enden gereicht.
Grafisch gibt es nicht viel zu meckern. Crysis sieht zwar etwas natürlicher aus, letztendlich aber Geschmackssache. Bei starkem Regen könnten Oberflächen, wie Straßen, etwas spiegeln und dem Wasser eine andere Textur aufgelegt werden.
Für mich geht die Wertung von PCG in Ordnung!
Bei welchen Spielen hattet ihr denn bisher das beste "Open World Feeling"?

Happy Zocking


----------



## BeXX11 (13. Oktober 2009)

Trotz der langweiligen Missionen hat mir das spiel irre spaß gemacht und ich spiele es gerade zum 3. durch. Die Grafik und die Landschaft ist eifach bombastisch es gibt immer wieder neues zu entdecken.


----------



## KaterFreggel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Far Cry 2: Auf nach Afrika - PC Games testet den Open-World-Shooter*

89% ... wenn ich das heute noch mal lese, fass ich mir wieder ungläubig an den Kopf. Vor allem wenn man Pro und Contra sieht. Wieviel Porvision da wohl geflossen ist würd ich gerne mal wissen. Ausser Grafik hatte Far Cry 2 wirklich gar nichts weiter zu bieten.


----------



## Souledge26 (30. Juni 2011)

finde ne 89% Wertung für das was geboten wird masslos übertrieben. bei den KI Bugs und der Spielbarkeit des Titels ist meiner Meinung nach ne 70er% max Wertung drin. 
Schleichen kannste knicken in dem Game. Die Gegner haben Röntgenaugen und schießen mit allem was sie haben durch Wände. Der Spielablauf ist immer der gleiche. Schlafen raus aus der Hütte Karre holen zum Auftragsgeber fahren unterwegs immer die gleichen Jeeps mit 2 gegnern (einer als Fahrer der andere am Geschütz) ausschalten 50 meter weiter fahren ohooo eine Straßensperre. Dort die Gegner ausschalten. Das ganze dann noch 3x bis zum Questgeber wiederholen. Quest annehmen. Wieder zurückfahren ohoooo Gegner sind schon Respawned, also wieder Jeeps mit Gegnern killen und die Straßenspeeren ausschalten (3x selbst verständlich). Mission abschließen. Zum Missions Abschluss Empfänger fahren .... jetzt ratet mal wenn ihr unterwegs trefft. Mission abgeben. Neue Mission suchen .... ja ihr habts richtig befürchtet ihr dürft wieder mindestens 3 mal Gegner unterwegs killen, die alle im GLEICHEN JEEP mit den gleichen Waffen unterwegs sind.Und so wird sich das warscheinlich das ganze Spiel ziehen. Um nochmals zum Thema KI zu kommen. 
Gegner lautlos von hinten Messern funktioniert. Man ist damit meistens für 1 sek und unentdeckt .. weil in diesem Spiel Messer ,warscheinlich nen Schallpegel von ner Schrottflinte haben.Wenn ihr dann erstmal entdeckt werdet seht ihr die Gegner eigentlich nur dadurch das sie ihre Kugeln schon in euch gejagt haben den dank der Tollen Grafik und Realitätsgetreuen Darstellung von Büschen und Überdimensionalen Pflanzen seht ihr Nix und der Gegner dank KI jeden Pixel von euch, die besitzen sogar die Frechheit offen zuzugeben das sie per Wallhack Cheaten. Bsp. Gegner sieht euch... Ihr geht hinter ne Wand seit ausser Sicht schleicht euch die wand 20 Meter entlang schaut um die Ecke und Ratet mal wer da berreits sein Lauf hingerichtet hat?
Diamanten suchen ist im Prinzip nen cooler Einfall wenn diese auch wirklich selten und wertvoll wären.Aber bei dem Heufigkeitsgrat wie man sie in den ersten 6 Spielstunden findet auch wieder lästig. Dieses Spiel hat in meinen Augen bis Heute nicht die Nötigen Patches und Updates erhalten die es haben sollte. Also liebe Pc Games Redakteure mit einer 89% Wertung habt ihr da ganzschön ins Fettnäpfchen gegriffen (euren Lesern gegenüber) wobei ich vermute das ihr bei der Bewertung viel mehr Positive Dinge aus dem Game geholt habt.Jedoch die Negativen vollkommen außer acht gelassen habt. Dieses Spiel ist dank schwerwiegender Bugs Höchstens ne 70% Wertung Wert. 
Ich kann an dieser Stelle die PC Games Redakteure nur bitten schwerwiegende Bugs wie:z.B bei Egoshottern die Gegner KI viel stärker in die Wertung einzubeziehen.


----------



## Souledge26 (30. Juni 2011)

Die positiven Eigenschaften habt ihr ja schon hervor gehoben.


----------

